# A so-so journal to help keep a so-so body in shape!



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Hello!!

Some may know me, so may not, but I'm back on here 

This won't be a journal of amazing strength, HUGE mass and copious amount of AAS..... Its certainly none of that :lol:

Just a little place to log bits and bobs whilst I get back into it!

Had a good 4 weeks rest, hit the gym again this week. Sore as fook, but loving it 

Diet in those 4 weeks went t1ts up, still eat really well but gained a really sweet tooth!! As in Ben and Jerry's every other day!!

Chocs, Biscuits and crisps pmsl!

All has been banished from the cupboards and I raided the butchers at the weekend :lol:

Typical days food will be as follows, not counting macros, just healthy eating with a few shakes here and there;

Breakfast

Muesli

Coffee

30g Whey

50g MP Oats

5g Superfood XS

All with Skimmed milk

Lunch

Will be either chicken or tuna

Cous cous or rice

Fruit

Todays lunch is;

Chicken Breast wrapped in bacon with lemon and coriander cous cous.

Fruit is; Strawberries, Grapes and apple with Greek Yog

Snacks up till dinner will be a whey shake and nuts

Dinner will just be plenty of meat with veggies and sh1t.

So today its Chilli!! Mince, Tomatoes, Kidney Beans, Chick peas and onions. All banged in slow cook ready for when I get in - nom, nom, nom!

Then training at 6.30 ish and I'll have a 60g whey shake when done.

Current stats;

84kg

13-15% BF

5'7" (short ar5e :lol: )

End of last Cycle (cut short)

87kg

11% BF

Height.... Never changes :lol:

Last Cycle;

50mg dbol ED

5iu Slin Pre-workout

800mg Tri Test EW

600mg Mast E EW

400mg Tren E EW

Loved it, really changed things when looking in the mirror, strength was amazing, was good to see.

Some things changed in life and it all went to pop :lol:

But I'm back on it now, AAS free, less regimented on the diet and getting to the gym as and when possible 

That's it really.

Boulders tonight, hoping for lots of pain when I wake up tomorrow for a 3 hour drive pmsl!

I'll get some pics up soon, look in ginger bens journal if you want to perv on me


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Lol this will end up being an epic journal - not so-so 

Glad to see you're back in the game rob.

Will be following your progress yoof (correct context? - I just figured I'll fit them in somewhere and you'll understand lol) x


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

inb4 page 459 lol, i like your approach geeza 

gut lack


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Lol this will end up being an epic journal - not so-so
> 
> Glad to see you're back in the game rob.
> 
> Will be following your progress yoof (correct context? - I just figured I'll fit them in somewhere and you'll understand lol) x


Thanks Q!

Yoof has been used perfectly


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Gorgeous_George said:


> inb4 page 459 lol, i like your approach geeza
> 
> gut lack


Thanks mate


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

a so-so body ?



Dream on posh boy 

welcome back fcuk-stick


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Uk_mb said:


> a so-so body ?
> 
> View attachment 87904
> 
> ...


Can't see the pic on the BB... Bet its some stud muffin isn't it pmsl!

Thanks for the welcome back ginger ninja


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

no its "gay called" ....

*pass rob the phone* "its for u" 

u back on BB gay lad


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Uk_mb said:


> no its "gay called" ....
> 
> *pass rob the phone* "its for u"
> 
> u back on BB gay lad


Ah, I see. The Dorian pic 

Yes, so sort it as I lost your number and pin :lol:


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

R0BR0ID said:


> Ah, I see. The Dorian pic
> 
> Yes, so sort it as I lost your number and pin :lol:


il send it u in the post ....  u shud recieve it right about now 

ive come off completly aswell , letro/shut down is NOT a good combo. and the missus come off the pill so her hormones are fcuked atm aswell.

Yes. u heard right, i have a missus . and NO shes not 18stone


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Good luck any reason you're not using any illegal muscle enhancers this time round?

Subbed.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Time to get yourself back to world physique then while your natty


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Uk_mb said:


> il send it u in the post ....  u shud recieve it right about now
> 
> ive come off completly aswell , letro/shut down is NOT a good combo. and the missus come off the pill so her hormones are fcuked atm aswell.
> 
> Yes. u heard right, i have a missus . and NO shes not 18stone


Yeah letro was killing you wasn't it!?!

A missus, ffs, its gone well gay here lol

So if she aint 18st she must be 6st and at school still


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

R0BR0ID said:



> Yeah letro was killing you wasn't it!?!
> 
> A missus, ffs, its gone well gay here lol
> 
> So if she aint 18st she must be 6st and at school still


lol, 6stone , 6foot and 6 years old. u no me


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fat said:


> Good luck any reason you're not using any illegal muscle enhancers this time round?
> 
> Subbed.


Thanks 

Probably with no real goal and huge amount of dedication seems pointless to throw AAS into things.

Soooooo many people bang in PEDs with a sh1t diet and poor training and guess what.... They still look [email protected] :lol: :lol:

If I do go for anything tbh I'll go with something simple like T-Bullets


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

T bullets? Pmsl remember Halo? X


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

paul81 said:


> Time to get yourself back to world physique then while your natty


Lol, yeah because they're all natty there 

Good to here from you mate, lost your number btw


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> T bullets? Pmsl remember Halo? X


Pmsl who could forget. Fvcking short man syndrome moment that was lol


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl who could forget. Fvcking short man syndrome moment that was lol


Are gingers allowed in this journal? 

Love u really x


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

here have some SO SO inspiration for this fcukin crappy journal

lick this ballbag


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl who could forget. Fvcking short man syndrome moment that was lol


I enjoyed Halo pmsl!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> here have some SO SO inspiration for this fcukin crappy journal
> 
> lick this ballbag


Lmfao!

Is that Ben....... Looks ginger to me


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Lmfao!
> 
> Is that Ben....... Looks ginger to me


No because they aren't that fvcking big at the moment!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Lmfao!
> 
> Is that Ben....... Looks ginger to me


fcuk off Ben hasnt got balls that big lol !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Are gingers allowed in this journal?
> 
> Love u really x


charming...... x


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> No because they aren't that fvcking big at the moment!


They'll come good.... You hope


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> They'll come good.... You hope


My hcg turned up today. Will bang a bit in tomorrow (missed postman!!) And see what happens. Got enough to grow balls on a chick so should be good to go. Lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> My hcg turned up today. Will bang a bit in tomorrow (missed postman!!) And see what happens. Got enough to grow balls on a chick so should be good to go. Lol


Get the bugger in!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Session tonight was absolutely....... A no go 

Work is a b1tch at times! Square eyes from excel and powerpoint and generally fooked from work!

Silly early start tomorrow to get down to Hatfield, then back in the evening.

So looks like next session is with Flinty on friday... GULP!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Good luck Rob:thumbup1: Get stuck in.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2012)

Subbed pal, good to see you back!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks you pair  x


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Dave, is Rob calling us a pair?


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2012)

The cheeky sod, I dont have anything in black and gold in my wardrobe either.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Dave said:


> The cheeky sod, I dont have anything in black and gold in my wardrobe either.


You'll never get to the next level without classy clobber mate. It's one of the secrets I've learned over the years


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Mingster said:


> You'll never get to the next level without classy clobber mate. It's one of the secrets I've learned over the years


Some sound advice there for you Dave, take it :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2012)

Nope, I was lying, these were smiling at me on the floor next to me.

Does this make me level2 awesome?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Dave said:


> Nope, I was lying, these were smiling at me on the floor next to me.
> 
> Does this make me level2 awesome?
> 
> View attachment 87965


Elbow sleeves?

Now get the matching knee sleeves, wraps and straps and I'll think about it:lol:

You'll need matching trainers to get to level 3 though:whistling:


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2012)

Knee them m8, believe it or not XXL ones aswell. They look small in the pic


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning!

Well back doms have turned up this morning :lol:

Should be pleasurable with a 3 hours drive first off 

Muesli, Soreen Bread, Coffee and 30g of whey for breakfast.

Lunch at work HQ so that'll be chicken, followed by chicken and more chicken


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

I AM FOOKED!!

Not long since rolled in, a nice 7 hours driving today, a whole day with death by powerpoint!!

But on a plus side I was top dog for the periods performance at work so a nice bonus is winging its way to me 

Roll on tomorrow, Slack day at work then a visit to the house of pain AKA Flinty's gym - bare in mind I told him earlier this week I'd give it 4 weeks before I'm up for punishment!! I must be mad 

Then a weekend with my little ladies 

Followed the plan for food today, had chicken at lunch, just had some left over chilli and now I'm going to have a shake and hit the sack soon!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Mike is gagging to say hello in his own special way too bro lol X


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> Mike is gagging to say hello in his own special way too bro lol X


I know how this is going to go then!

Not good :lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

I do have a mean arm session now though bro. you will love it.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> I do have a mean arm session now though bro. you will love it.


Sound! Let's get these 10" arms PUMPED :lol:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

R0BR0ID said:


> Sound! Let's get these 10" arms PUMPED :lol:


10" is being generous ain't it?  x


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> 10" is being generous ain't it?  x


What for rob or me lol..


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

flinty90 said:


> What for rob or me lol..


Pmsl - rob!

But how are your abs anyway??  x


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Pmsl - rob!
> 
> But how are your abs anyway??  x


Coming in sharp lol.. as if x


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

flinty90 said:


> Coming in sharp lol.. as if x


One day flints x


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> One day flints x


NEVER !!! i dont want them...


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Nothing wrong with 10" guns!

Ask Mac :lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Nothing wrong with 10" guns!
> 
> Ask Mac :lol:


When he gets there mate we will pmsl


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> When he gets there mate we will pmsl


Could give that **** a sat nav and he still wouldn't get there pmsl


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

R0BR0ID said:


> Nothing wrong with 10" guns!
> 
> Ask Mac :lol:


or me 

i love my little noodle arms . :wub:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Uk_mb said:


> or me
> 
> i love my little noodle arms . :wub:
> 
> View attachment 88066


I'm going to start calling u mr tickle x


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Arms in bits, only going to get worse as the day goes on :lol:

Love it!!

Now for and evening filled with protein


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Now for and evening filled with protein


Off to the park to man the glory holes are you? Dirty cvnt


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Off to the park to man the glory holes are you? Dirty cvnt


I wish :lol: :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Bored off my t1ts!! Means one thing, food


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Bored off my t1ts!! Means one thing, food


thought you had girls bro ???


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> thought you had girls bro ???


I have mate, in bed for 7.30 bless em lol

Just watched lucky number slevin, forgot how good it was 

Fun packed day of face painting, so they've told me


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Only just spotted this rob(no)roid!! Good luck


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Only just spotted this rob(no)roid!! Good luck


Cheers yoof!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Cheers yoof!


****


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> ****


I agree you pi55ed up Ed Sheeran wannabe :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Tri's have just decided they want DOMs, bloody pu55y's!! :lol:

Had a fun packed day, stayed up till 5am - told GF I'd pick her up from her works do. Funny as fcuk tbh, 3 birds all wasted in the car talking absolute b0lloxs :lol:

So got in at 5am, then girls got up at 7am lol

Then they wanted to go out to an indoor play place and get a face painting kit pmsl! So that's what I've done, followed by face painted, washed off, then another, repeated several times lol

Eaten really well today and battered the shakes too! Back living with parents is a pain in the ar5e as my mum bakes a cake EVERY day :lol:

Hopefully get to the gym tomorrow night after I've dropped the girls off at their mums - Boulders need smashing!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm a proper slacker at updating this :lol:

Haven't trained since Friday! Grrr new job does get in the way :lol:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

No excuses!! Lol xx


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> I'm a proper slacker at updating this :lol:
> 
> Haven't trained since Friday! Grrr new job does get in the way :lol:


Given you haven't been ar5ed to train since Friday is say this journal is bang.up to date


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Given you haven't been ar5ed to train since Friday is say this journal is bang.up to date


Agreed


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Going to do Chest and Shoulders tonight, good idea or should I stick to just one?

Just trying to make the most of my time there!

3 movements per muscle group, 3 sets on each.....

Incline DB Press

Front DB Raises

Pec Deck

Side DB Raises

Cable Flyes

Rear Delt Flyes

That's it!

Food wise I'm nailing it through the day, good meal at tea time then I just crave sugary snacks!!!

Thing is I wake up feeling like sh1te, get up everyday at 5.30 ish and feel like I've been hit by a bus and really stiff!

Going to nail load of joint supps today


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Glad to see your back at it mate. Keep on track and say NO to cake!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

The fcuk did this bollox of a journal come from... I would wish you luck but I don't know you


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Going to do Chest and Shoulders tonight, good idea or should I stick to just one?
> 
> Just trying to make the most of my time there!
> 
> ...


looks a good simple routine mate ....

my tip would be for you to hit your rear delts first exersice and then your chest press... then your side delts then your cable crossovers leave your front delts and shoulder presses till last XX


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Rob! WATER!! Everywhere u go and no weeing in the car xx


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Glad to see your back at it mate. Keep on track and say NO to cake!


Pmsl! Resisted so far this week 

Its the frickin ice cream that's doing me lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Breda said:


> The fcuk did this bollox of a journal come from... I would wish you luck but I don't know you


Lol, why thank you kind sir..... But who the fcuk are you :lol:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

R0BR0ID:3286080 said:


> Pmsl! Resisted so far this week
> 
> Its the frickin ice cream that's doing me lol


I've had a tub everyday this week... You can't be doin as bad as me


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> looks a good simple routine mate ....
> 
> my tip would be for you to hit your rear delts first exersice and then your chest press... then your side delts then your cable crossovers leave your front delts and shoulder presses till last XX


Yeah that's what I thought after seeing you post on your shoulder routine, thanks mate  x


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Rob! WATER!! Everywhere u go and no weeing in the car xx


Lol, yes lots of water and no weeing in the car..... Again :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Breda said:


> I've had a tub everyday this week... You can't be doin as bad as me


That what you've been doing then, chowing ice cream and whoring??


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

R0BR0ID said:


> Lol, yes lots of water and no weeing in the car..... Again :lol:


Yuk...!! Do not use cup holders as an aim!! Lol xx


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

R0BR0ID:3286086 said:


> Lol, why thank you kind sir..... But who the fcuk are you :lol:


Luke.... I am your father


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ginger [URL=Ben:3286098]Ben:3286098[/URL] said:


> That what you've been doing then, chowing ice cream and whoring??


And eatin dixy chicken wings in between time... You knocked your Mrs up yet ginge


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Breda said:


> And eatin dixy chicken wings in between time... You knocked your Mrs up yet ginge


Haha. No mate, starting pct on the 17th so got a way to go yet. Also not really planning to start trying until Feb/March next year.

So i have time to squeeze a cheeky dbol only cycle in around November/December ;-)


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Breda said:


> I've had a tub everyday this week... You can't be doin as bad as me


Lol, maybe not as bad, but had half a tub of creme egg ice cream last night


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Yuk...!! Do not use cup holders as an aim!! Lol xx


I just open the window usually, but th cup holder thing could work too :lol:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ginger [URL=Ben:3286158]Ben:3286158[/URL] said:


> Haha. No mate, starting pct on the 17th so got a way to go yet. Also not really planning to start trying until Feb/March next year.
> 
> So i have time to squeeze a cheeky dbol only cycle in around November/December ;-)


I read somewhere that you had 350 of the cnuts knockin about... You know you could send them to me if you need help gettin rid 

Good luck with P.... P.... P.... P.......... Pct hope your swingers behave and do what they're supposed to do


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Breda said:


> Luke.... I am your father


Really.... Didn't get any black genetics off you :lol:

Text me ya kant, lost all my numbers!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

R0BR0ID:3286167 said:


> Lol, maybe not as bad, but had half a tub of creme egg ice cream last night


I've not tried that 1 but I think I will do later on today


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

R0BR0ID:3286183 said:


> Really.... Didn't get any black genetics off you :lol:
> 
> Text me ya kant, lost all my numbers!


1 sec mate


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

you lot are fcuking mental


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

barrettmma said:


> you lot are fcuking mental


Just noticed mate :lol:


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

R0BR0ID said:


> Pmsl! Resisted so far this week
> 
> Its the frickin ice cream that's doing me lol


Ice cream is my downfall mate. Just seen an ad for wispa gold mcflurry. Very tempting!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Ice cream is my downfall mate. Just seen an ad for wispa gold mcflurry. Very tempting!


Your not helping :lol: :lol:

I just crave it as soon as I finish my evening meal!! Grrrrrr.

But, if you endorse it I'm happy to follow through pmsl


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

R0BR0ID said:


> Your not helping :lol: :lol:
> 
> I just crave it as soon as I finish my evening meal!! Grrrrrr.
> 
> But, if you endorse it I'm happy to follow through pmsl


I was thinking if I could have one as my post workout carbs as there's a maccies right near the gym. Think I'll have one on Saturday.

Just looked and it 60g carbs and 14g fat per serving! I think that's ok!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Your not helping :lol: :lol:
> 
> I just crave it as soon as I finish my evening meal!! Grrrrrr.
> 
> But, if you endorse it I'm happy to follow through pmsl


your a skinny cnut bro get some ice cream down ya neck it will make you grow X

any chance of you making a session this week pal ??? mid morning time or later one friday hopefully ??


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Breda said:


> I read somewhere that you had 350 of the cnuts knockin about... You know you could send them to me if you need help gettin rid
> 
> Good luck with P.... P.... P.... P.......... Pct hope your swingers behave and do what they're supposed to do


Haha they only really work if you train too bro ;-)

Thanks mate, bit aprehensive about how ill feel but I'm sure it will be ok. Got my hcg, nolva, clomid and adex so can whack together a solid power pct hackski style and see what happens. Swingers are already filling out again after only two 1000iu shots of hcg. Will be hitting them with 2500ius eod for 8 days from next week so I'm expecting some serious balls


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> I was thinking if I could have one as my post workout carbs as there's a maccies right near the gym. Think I'll have one on Saturday.
> 
> Just looked and it 60g carbs and 14g fat per serving! I think that's ok!


Lol, post workout mcflurry 

Those numbers are too bad! But I must try harder


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> your a skinny cnut bro get some ice cream down ya neck it will make you grow X
> 
> any chance of you making a session this week pal ??? mid morning time or later one friday hopefully ??


Yeah my belly will grow lol

Hmm, what time you thinking morning wise...?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Just wrapped up at Fanny First!

Seated Rear Flyes - Machine

15x28kg

15x42kg

10x49kg

Pec Dec

15x49kg

12x66kg

10x77kg

20x28kg

Incline DB Press

15x28kg

10x30kg

8x32kg

15x12kg

Seated DB Shoulder Press

10x14kg

10x20kg

10x22kg

Cable Flyes

15x20kg

10x25kg

8x30kg

And that's it, fooked tbh! So only 2 shoulder movements, but they're burning like fcuk!

Food wise today;

Breakfast

Muesli

Coffee

60g Whey Shake , Skimmed Milk

2 Toasted Wholemeal Muffins 

Lunch

300g Chicken

Few Bacon rashes

120g Cous Cous

Pear

Greek Yog

Nuts

Should have had a shake between breakfast and lunch but forgot to pick it up!

So I'll have a triple one now 

Tea I think I'm going to have a couple tins of tuna then off for a walk with the missus. If I'm out I can't binge on ice cream lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Tea went as planned, went for a walk round Hardwick and came back hungry as fcuk 

So had 2 tins of tuna, sprinkle of cheese with a jacket potato, then some cardio 

Hoping to get a session in later today if I have time!

Breakfast today;

Muesli

BBW Mass Shake (30g Whey, 30g Carbs) Skimmed Milk

4 Scrambled Eggs

2 Wholemeal Seeded Toast

Tea

Lunch Prepped;

300g Chicken

50g Chorizo

100g Cous Cous

30g Whey Shake

Apple and Pear

Well nice day today, so more reason to finish earlier


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

looks good bro. have a good day mate....

will be training today about 11 ish, and if im not at work training tomorrow will be at normal time 6 pm X


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> looks good bro. have a good day mate....
> 
> will be training today about 11 ish, and if im not at work training tomorrow will be at normal time 6 pm X


Thanks mate, you too 

Let me see what I can do for tomorrow, girls and all that 

Have a good session today!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Todays Back and Bi Session...

T bar Rows

15x40kg

15x60kg

15x80kg

10x100kg

40x40kg

Nice PUMP to get things moving :lol:

Surprised myself massively on these with what weight was going up :lol:

EZ Bar Standing Curls

15x20kg - Close Grip

15x20kg - Wide Grip

10x20kg - Close Grip

10x20kg - Wide Grip

Seated Pull Overs

15x50kg

12x70kg

10x80kg

15x20kg

Standing Hammer Curls

10x8kg

10x10kg

10x12kg

Seated Low Cable Row

15x49kg

12x63kg

10x84kg

Fooked!

Then 15 mins on treadmill 

Tea will be Chicken and veg, plenty of both !

Just necking a 60g whey and 50g Dextrose shake 

Not too sure if I'll get the the gym till next week now, ex is pi55ing about with the girls for the weekend. We shall see, family first over training though


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

:crying:

Pic updates for all your pervs! Yes, still no chest


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Pervs? Ain't no pervs on this forum... Xx


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Pervs? Ain't no pervs on this forum... Xx


What was i thinking, i meant raging homosexuals! :lol:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

R0BR0ID said:


> What was i thinking, i meant raging homosexuals! :lol:


Actually I was going to edit my post to say "except flinty"  xx


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Actually I was going to edit my post to say "except flinty"  xx


Lol, well he is an exception isn't he


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning B1tches!

Cracked on with some fasted cardio this morning, only a miles ish. Got a little bit of a podgy belly going on so needs must 

Got back, had breakfast and now shower time then work.

Breakfast;

Coffee

3 Scrambled Eggs

3 Bacon

30g Whey, 30g Oats Shake with Skimmed Milk

Prepped Lunch;

250g Chicken

75g Cous Cous

Chorizo

Couple of shakes through the day, bag of nuts and plenty of water.

Tea I'm not sure yet, but it'll be meat/fish of some sort


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

good selection of pics!

dont scrunch up your traps on your rear double biceps, makes you look narrow

dont look down and slope forward on rear lat spread, your traps taper off to nothing due to the horizon effect

ok side chest pose, hammer the hell out of your forearms to bring up that gap between bicep and forearm.

last pose - errrr.wtf dude lol.... it looks like a "here is my package, it can fit through this slot..." 

Look fairly lean, kudos on keeping it tight. what are your goals?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Incredible Bulk said:


> good selection of pics!
> 
> dont scrunch up your traps on your rear double biceps, makes you look narrow
> 
> ...


Nice one mate, thanks for the tips!

Yeah I noticed the gap on my biceps, what do you suggest regards forearm exercises.....

Hehehe! I'm glad you like the package 

Goal wise, drop a little BF and generally lean up. Quest for all out mass has gone.

Weighed in at 85kg this morning, I've seen plenty look far better at this weight!!

Glad you popped in, always a bonus to get guys like you on here


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

no worries 

hammer curls

reverse grip ez curls

reverse grip pullups

these help no end

best pic i can show is of at the bodypower, i really added mass to the forearms and bicep tie in with hammer curls.

http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/527798_10150924602888809_237197850_n.jpg


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Incredible Bulk said:


> no worries
> 
> hammer curls
> 
> ...


Really see what you mean mate, no gap at all! I'll crack on with your suggestions.

Thanks IB!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Lol IB ... its not the posing making him look narrow he is fcukin narrow lol...


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> Lol IB ... its not the posing making him look narrow he is fcukin narrow lol...


'Tis true :'(


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

flinty90 said:


> Lol IB ... its not the posing making him look narrow he is fcukin narrow lol...


Hush your noise and puttle the kettle on


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Incredible Bulk said:


> Hush your noise and puttle the kettle on


Yeah hush you :lol:

Only jealous of my narrow-ness


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Yeah hush you :lol:
> 
> Only jealous of my narrow-ness


your right i am..

but if you trained your back first and then biceps rather than putting biceps in between your back session (back more important to be at full pelt than bi's) you wouldnt look like a fcukin rizla paper when you turn to the side lol ...

come on mate you know i got back lol X


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Dont start talking smack on us pancake backs, i am the CEO of that mother fcker 

I will protect and look after my bretheren where ever thou seek them


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Incredible Bulk said:


> Dont start talking smack on us pancake backs, i am the CEO of that mother fcker
> 
> I will protect and look after my bretheren where ever thou seek them


hey bro you have fcukin picked up your back no end...

i have always been big back wise. Rob will confirm im as wide as a fcukin bus and thick so im lucky .. just got to lean off to show what i have under there to its full potential !!!

i do joke Robs back is a good width really for his frame... just needs that sideways thickness to come through from his back and chest and he will look really well !!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

I agree with my last back session mate, never used to throw bi's in with back, maybe some preacher curls as a finish off, but just rolled with it yesterday 

I can confirm you have a back like a bear!! A bear on 2g of gear EW :lol:

I defo need that thickness that I was getting towards, it'll come... Hopefully!

IB I can see you back is HUGE, infact your just HUGE in general!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

If you're ever daaaaan saaath in the portsmouth area come to fratton gym on a monday and i'll show you how i brought my back up (a bit more)


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Incredible Bulk said:


> If you're ever daaaaan saaath in the portsmouth area come to fratton gym on a monday and i'll show you how i brought my back up (a bit more)


You know what I may do that, live no where near but the GF has family down there  lol

I'll put Flinty in the boot and drag him along too


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> You know what I may do that, live no where near but the GF has family down there  lol
> 
> I'll put Flinty in the boot and drag him along too


i would be up for that bro , you know me lol will go anywhere for some pain !!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

If flint is coming it will be £200 

Food alone will cost me £185 factoring in there is a drive through mac D around the corner lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Incredible Bulk said:


> If flint is coming it will be £200
> 
> Food alone will cost me £185 factoring in there is a drive through mac D around the corner lol


Cheeky cnut.. Rob eats fcukin sh1t loads more than i do lol will cost you a grand in fcukin ben and jerrys lol..


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

flinty90 said:


> Cheeky cnut.. Rob eats fcukin sh1t loads more than i do lol will cost you a grand in fcukin ben and jerrys lol..


hmmmmm...interesting


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> Cheeky cnut.. Rob eats fcukin sh1t loads more than i do lol will cost you a grand in fcukin ben and jerrys lol..


Pmsl!

I do eat plenty when I'm on roll, quite reserved with my daily in take at the moment 

Benjamin and Jeremy have stayed at bay for 2 weeks now, just had the one tub of creme egg ice cream :lol: £2 from Farmfoods, BARGAIN!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Incredible Bulk said:


> hmmmmm...interesting


Lenny is a legend 

Bigger traps than me!! :lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Lenny is a legend
> 
> Bigger traps than me!! :lol:


PMSL and a lot better hairstyle


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> PMSL and a lot better hairstyle


Nothing wrong with my comb-over :lol:

Well, not until someone says "you look like that lad off geordie shore"

Fackin' Kants!!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Nothing wrong with my comb-over :lol:
> 
> Well, not until someone says "you look like that lad off geordie shore"
> 
> Fackin' Kants!!


The bent little one??


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> The bent little one??


Talking about your c0ck again


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Looking very sexy mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Looking very sexy mate


Thanks.... You stoned again bro ?!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Off to view a house at 6, really need to get out of the parents place!!

Was going to have a session but I'd be pushed for time and tbh I've just gone really tired....

Craving sugar, must resist!!!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Good luck with the viewing xx


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Off to view a house at 6, really need to get out of the parents place!!
> 
> Was going to have a session but I'd be pushed for time and tbh I've just gone really tired....
> 
> Craving sugar, must resist!!!


tut come to gym you mutha funker X


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Good luck with the viewing xx


Cheers duck


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> tut come to gym you mutha funker X


Would love to have come, kiddies and a viewing, busy bee lol!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Would love to have come, kiddies and a viewing, very gay lol!


i see X


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> i see X


Aye, all fun and games!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Thanks.... You stoned again bro ?!


Don't smoke mate.....

Nah in all seriousness looking in good nick mate, strong t bar rows aswell! Is it a free weight barbell or a fixed machine one?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Don't smoke mate.....
> 
> Nah in all seriousness looking in good nick mate, strong t bar rows aswell! Is it a free weight barbell or a fixed machine one?


Cheers Chris 

Its the oly bar wedged into any corner possible, love it!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Amazing house, proper loved it!

And it had 3 toilets, what more can I ask for 

Fingers crossed!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Doms galore, too old for this game :lol:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

R0BR0ID said:


> Doms galore, too old for this game :lol:


You're younger than most of us so STFU  xx


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

R0BR0ID said:


> Doms galore, too old for this game :lol:


Have some cake and ice cream, that will help DOMS! Ha ha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> You're younger than most of us so STFU  xx


True ya old kant!

Feeling good now, dom-free


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Have some cake and ice cream, that will help DOMS! Ha ha


Lol, today maybe a dirty day


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

morning bro.. hope your ok and your life is full of balance and harmony lol cos mine fcukin aint X


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> morning bro.. hope your ok and your life is full of balance and harmony lol cos mine fcukin aint X


Morning mate! I'm good thanks, just left estate agents, hope to have some keys in 4 weeks!! Whoop whoop!!

Where's your mojo gone then?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Morning mate! I'm good thanks, just left estate agents, hope to have some keys in 4 weeks!! Whoop whoop!!
> 
> Where's your mojo gone then?


you know me mate, its that all or nothing stage again.. the stage were all i think about is training and diet and everything else dont fcukin matter...

in the past in my life there as been 1 way out of this... forget training and diet and go back to my normal balanced life eating crap , drinking and bieng happy...

i cant let that happen to me again

so only way i see is to continue training , be massive and look mint, and be a miserable boring pr1ck thats watched his life go by !!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> you know me mate, its that all or nothing stage again.. the stage were all i think about is training and diet and everything else dont fcukin matter...
> 
> in the past in my life there as been 1 way out of this... forget training and diet and go back to my normal balanced life eating crap , drinking and bieng happy...
> 
> ...


I know exactly what you mean mate!

That's exactly what I was like at the peak of my last cycle, then it clicked!

So sacked it all off as you know, stop the gear, eat what I wanted and tbh I've NEVER been happier 

But, if I'd stuck to it would I be happier.... Yes, probably with how the mirror portrays me but that's about it.

Its a selfish game what we do, and when we get in as far as you are and some of us have been you really do question yourself.

Have a FULL weekend of happy food - JUNK! And forget the muscle building venture for these 2 days.

That's what I'd do  xxx


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

R0BR0ID said:


> True ya old kant!
> 
> Feeling good now, dom-free


Faaaacccckkkkk yooooouuuuu!!!!!

Only as old as the man u feel...

Which makes me zero! Pmsl xx


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

flinty90 said:


> you know me mate, its that all or nothing stage again.. the stage were all i think about is training and diet and everything else dont fcukin matter...
> 
> in the past in my life there as been 1 way out of this... forget training and diet and go back to my normal balanced life eating crap , drinking and bieng happy...
> 
> ...


Flints - you'll be unhappier if u let yourself go after all the fvcking hard work youve put in. You just need to switch things up and I know you're on the verge of doing that - so see it through xx


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

R0BR0ID said:


> Lol, today maybe a dirty day


Just had a wispa gold mcflurry after my morning cardio. Highly recommend them!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> Just had a wispa gold mcflurry after my morning cardio. Highly recommend them!


Liam ffs!! Lol xx


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Just had a wispa gold mcflurry after my morning cardio. Highly recommend them!


I do have £2 in my cup holder and I am driving past a maccys soon...... But I will resist!!

Purely because I've just seen an old friend and I quote 'looking hench' pmsl! So it kinda made me resist 

Silly [email protected] slapped my chest too and asked what I'd been on cos I've always been a skinny fcuker :lol:

I said food


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Mother offered to take the girls out over lunch so I've snook in a little chest session 

Warm Up

Closed Grip 5kg Plate Lifts x15

Incline DB Press

12x20kg

10x26kg

10x32kg

15x20kg

I reckon I could still do 40's if I had a spotter - confidence thing I reckon.

Cable Flyes

10x20kg

10x25kg

10x30kg

15x15kg

Pec Deck

12x35kg

10x56kg

10x70kg

Tricep Rope Pull Down

15x30kg

12x45kg

10x50kg

20x15kg

Done! Necked a 60g whey shake and off back home to my ladies 

Not a huge mix of chest exercises I know, but I thought just one press set would do and it has.

Not too sure what's for tea, meat and veg of some sort :lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

well mate as im reading just lately one press for chest is plenty !!!

as with one pull for back etc..

even though its hard to get my head around i might try it out !!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> well mate as im reading just lately one press for chest is plenty !!!
> 
> as with one pull for back etc..
> 
> even though its hard to get my head around i might try it out !!!


Yeah I'm gonna stick to it tbh, can't do no harm can it


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Yeah I'm gonna stick to it tbh, can't do no harm can it


but can it do good ?? soon to be discovered.. you know i love to hit a lot of different angles whilst training so only a couple of exercises per body part is going to feel wierd and less reps and sets too...

not sure if it will be my undoing or my success !!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> but can it do good ?? soon to be discovered.. you know i love to hit a lot of different angles whilst training so only a couple of exercises per body part is going to feel wierd and less reps and sets too...
> 
> not sure if it will be my undoing or my success !!


I'm 100% certain you can turn your hand to anything, so YOU will make it work mate 

I'm just going with the flow at the moment and just enjoying the 3/4 times a week I get there :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Not a bad day food wise and enjoyed my little session earlier 

Hit around 300g Protein, 100g Carbs and 100g Fats and that'll do for the day.

Kiddie winks in bed, I'll bang a film on, then I shall crack on with some cardio before I hit the sack


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Not a bad day food wise and enjoyed my little session earlier
> 
> Hit around 300g Protein, 100g Carbs and 100g Fats and that'll do for the day.
> 
> Kiddie winks in bed, I'll bang a film on, then I shall crack on with some cardio before I hit the sack


Sounds good home slice


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Pooped today!!

Did a little all round session outside on the decking with the 8am sun :lol:

Got some DB's I have at home so just did a bit of everything, good way to start off when I can't get 

Eat quite well until the ice cream van was spotted by the girls earlier, so I had one too 

Plenty of meat today, a few shakes, eggs thrown in too with some PB, the usual stuff plus an ice cream.

Now I'm well tired, girls have done me in bless em, love it though!!   

Defo back in the gym tomorrow at some point, back session


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Sounds like a quality day mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Sounds like a quality day mate


'Twas mate thanks 

Just had a brain wave.... New pad, spare room will have space for a home gym


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> 'Twas mate thanks
> 
> Just had a brain wave.... New pad, spare room will have space for a home gym


Quality. Power rack with attachments and a decent bench would be a great little set up.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Quality. Power rack with attachments and a decent bench would be a great little set up.


That's my thinking lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Oops, overlaid and doing the school run :lol:

They're normally my human alarm clock at silly o'clock, guessing they fancied a lie in


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Not a bad start to the day food wise;

Breakfast

Muesli

60g Whey, 5g Creatine, 5g Superfood XS shake with Water

Tea

6xBacon

6xScrambled Eggs

Just had another shake;

60g Whey, 50g Oats and Skimmed Milk

Lunch I'm going to have a couple of tins of tuna.

Then hopefully some cardio, home, a small jacket with a chicken breast after then off to do back all being well.

Probably have 2 more 60g whey shakes between now and bed - simple


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

not too shabby, shame breakfast is the largest meal of your day though??

PWO i'd be gorging


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Incredible Bulk said:


> not too shabby, shame breakfast is the largest meal of your day though??
> 
> PWO i'd be gorging


Yeah i've always done that, maybe because i used to train at 6.30am...... mix it up to suit training more you reckon??


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

feed the beast but feed the recovery!!!!

change your diet to suit your training i agree


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Incredible Bulk said:


> feed the beast but feed the recovery!!!!
> 
> change your diet to suit your training i agree


Big before and big after, simple


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i'd trickle the cals in pre workout over a few meals, less stuffing that way and more absorbed...

the body will only hold so much food for a certain time before a 'purge' is conducted!

so if you train in the PM, have 3-4 meals with a good dose of carbs in there staggered out, you'll meet the macros still and wont be bloated.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Incredible Bulk said:


> i'd trickle the cals in pre workout over a few meals, less stuffing that way and more absorbed...
> 
> the body will only hold so much food for a certain time before a 'purge' is conducted!
> 
> so if you train in the PM, have 3-4 meals with a good dose of carbs in there staggered out, you'll meet the macros still and wont be bloated.


Nice post mate, I'm just going to throw 150g of cous cous in right now with some chicken and peppers, a few more carbs pre workout 

Suppose I have always done the big meal thing and without realising I should trickle it in given the time I train nowadays.

See how I get on later today


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Opted for a back session over cardio, oops. I'll do some fasted cardio tomorrow 

Warmup

Pullovers

15x20kgx2

Hammer Strength Lat Row

12x40kg

10x80kg

8x120kg

15x40kg

Low Pulley Close Grip Row

12x56kg

10x77kg

8x84kg

15x35kg

Getting strength back each session 

T Bar Rows (Oly Bar Wedge)

12x45kg

10x70kg

8x95kg

8x105kg

20x45kg

Then some bicep work to wrap up, I was sweating my t1ts off, kept rest minimal!

EZ Bar Reverse Curls (as suggested by IB)

Wide Grip

10x10kg

10x20kg

Close Grip

10x10kg

10x20kg

EZ Bar Curls

20x10kg

And that was me spent lol!

Threw a 60g whey and 50g dextrose shake my trap and had a shower. Just more eating for the rest of the day and a few bits to do


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Finished off yesterday with a couple of chicken breast wrapped in bacon with sprouts, carrots, broc and cauliflower 

Was farted soooooo much last night lol

Didn't do any cardio in the end, so just did a little jog when I woke up 

Breakfast;

4 Bacon, 1 Toast

60g Whey, 50g Oats, 5g Creatine, 5g Superfood

Lunch will be;

2xChicken Breast

100g Cous Cous

And I'll snack on nuts and bits through the day 

In Walsall and Solihull today, hoping to wrap up after lunch, but only to go home for admin work - grrrrrr!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fooking shagged yoofs!!

Going to the gym at 7 ish hopefully, shoulders need a good pounding 

Had some right ear ache off the ex today, then she decides to tell me she'll be moving down to Milton Keynes by xmas with her new fella yada yada yada.

Just means my little ladies are further away from me 

And the nail in the coffin was "oh, and he's bigger than you and doesn't take steroids" :lol: :lol:

PMSL that bit made me laugh tbh


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Blah blah blah blah blah


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Fooking shagged yoofs!!
> 
> Going to the gym at 7 ish hopefully, shoulders need a good pounding
> 
> ...


every cnut is bigger than you .... and she was on about his c0ck pmsl ...

Fcuk her mate as long as you get to see your babies then it dont matter what she says...

tell her your new missus has a cnut thats tighter than hers and she sucks a lot better c0ck pmsl

Good job on the back session mate ...

i fear you are eating a lot of bacon lol... i bet you look like a salty ball of water hehehe...

Legs for me today ,, gonne fcukin burn them up bro ...x


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> every cnut is bigger than you .... and she was on about his c0ck pmsl ...
> 
> Fcuk her mate as long as you get to see your babies then it dont matter what she says...
> 
> ...


Lol, probably has got a bigger shlong than moi :lol:

And how do you know the new missus is tighter and sucks me off better pmsl!

Thanks mate, dropped a shoulder session in too last night, quite happy to get 30's up on DB shoulder press 

Haha, true mate, I just have a surplus of the stuff!! Had 4 rashes this morning - oops!

Tuna and cous cous for lunch though 

I really need to drop a legs session in somewhere, defo couldn't do one of yours ..... Yet  x


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Just snook in a cheeky Chest session, 'twas a good 'un!!

Warm up

Closed Grip Plate Raises 5kg

Incline DB Flies/Press 10kg

Incline DB Press

12x28kg

10x34kg

8x36kg

Getting back into these 

Pec Deck

12x42kg

10x66kg

8x84kg

Felt left shoulder go on this, not much but something defo twinged...

Dropped on 2kg DB's for some cuff exercises, seems ok.

Hammer Strength Bench Press

12x50kg

10x60kg

20x20kg

Always feel weird on this.... Not sure why??

Seated Chest Press

12x35kg

10x54kg

8x77kg

Drop Set

7x54kg

7x35kg

7x28kg

Pumped!! :lol:

Then 10 mins on the treadmill and that's it.

Shake after and a handful of nuts to tie me over till tea time


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Bonjour!!

What a sh1tty day, pi55ing it down 

Anywho, chest is nice and tight so I must of hit the spot yesterday 

I'm going to squeeze in a session today then that'll be it till Monday!

Thinking an Arm blast to end the week off, any suggestions routine wise to really fcuk me up !!!???

Breakfast was;

Coffee

Muesli

60g Whey

1xToast with a load of PB on 

100ml of Beetroot Juice

Jumped on the Vit D Bed last night, looking a little albino lol

Any input Arms wise will be good


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Have a good session bro. just do your own thing arms wise. but it will be wrong and like your chest session too much and you wont grow and you smell.. x


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Arm blast:

DB concentration curls: 6 sets - 10 reps, same weight, no rest...one arm then the other until all 6 sets are done.

21's EZ CURLS: 3 sets

DB Hammer Curls: 3 sets x 8

Dips: Weighted - failure x 3 sets

TRI-pushdowns - 3 sets x 10 reps (drop set on last set)

Close grip bench press - 2 sets x 12 reps


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> Have a good session bro. just do your own thing arms wise. but it will be wrong and like your chest session too much and you wont grow and you smell.. x


I only smell because I've stopped wiping my ar5e


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Incredible Bulk said:


> Arm blast:
> 
> DB concentration curls: 6 sets - 10 reps, same weight, no rest...one arm then the other until all 6 sets are done.
> 
> ...


Nice one IB!

I'll give it a crack and post it up later


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Well, just blasted through that arms session!!

Pre workout, was rocket fuel, beetroot juice and a red bull pmsl!

Smashed through it in 40 mins lol

Arms feel like balloons filled with cement! Crippling bicep pumps end of those being worked 

Here's how it went;

DB Concentration Curls

6 Sets x10 x 12kg

Was pumped to FOOK by end of this alone lol

21's EZ Curls

3 Sets x20kg

DB Hammer Curls

3 Sets x 8kg

Rope Pushdowns

10x30kg

10x50kg

Drop Set

7x55kg

7x30kg

7x20kg

Close Grip Bench Press

12x30kg

12x50kg

Done, could get on either dip machines 

Peak time and an arms session in fitness first doesn't quite go hand in hand seen as every kant there is doing Arms lol

That's it! Shake and some food now 

Oh and some Vit D - 3 mins :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

No training planned for today, a good thing really as I feel sick as a dog 

Never mind!

I have the pleasure of working in Nottingham today, sat on my ar5e all day and picking fault with things and people


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> No training planned for today, a good thing really as I feel sick as a dog
> 
> Never mind!
> 
> I have the pleasure of working in Nottingham today, sat on my ar5e all day and picking fault with things and people


Must be all that gay training and cock munching you been doing xx


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

good job on the workout!!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> Must be all that gay training and cock munching you been doing xx


Probably :lol:

Sh1te weather!! Going to get pi55 wet through walking in Notts.... Great


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Incredible Bulk said:


> good job on the workout!!!


Thanks mate, arms don't agree lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Winny it is 

Next cycle, weeks off it yet, but I'll do a winny only for 10/12 weeks at 50-100mg ED 

Did a thread earlier in PED section and Aus kindly popped in 

Seems to be massively over looked, bring on the strength


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Natty-ness didn't last long....

Haha xx


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

You'll enjoy it mate. What about stacking prop with it?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> bring on the strength


It's a steroid not the holy fvckng grail, don't be expecting miracles!

Pmsl


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Natty-ness didn't last long....
> 
> Haha xx


Once a junky.... You know the rest 

A while off taking anything yet, gotta get my bum in gear and pennies need to be spent on the new gaff first lol

So probably be closer to xmas


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> You'll enjoy it mate. What about stacking prop with it?


Staying off pins 

Hopefully I'll enjoy it, lunatic seems to be enjoying his winny only


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> It's a steroid not the holy fvckng grail, don't be expecting miracles!
> 
> Pmsl


Slaaaaaag!!

I expect everything, you know what I'm like Benjamin


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Slaaaaaag!!
> 
> I expect everything, you know what I'm like Benjamin


LOL in all seriousness though I think its a good choice mate. Have just read all aus's responses in your thread and it makes sense

Might chuck some in to my dbol cycle


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> LOL in all seriousness though I think its a good choice mate. Have just read all aus's responses in your thread and it makes sense
> 
> Might chuck some in to my dbol cycle


I think its a good choice too  Not after the MASS look anymore, just the 'he trains' look if that makes sense???!!!

Ha, yeah the winny and dbol cycle is interesting isn't it! 6kgs in one day from rebound!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning Wenches!

Just picked my little ladies up, was meant to be last night but quick change of the ex's plans, never mind!

Taking them out to Graves Park in Sheffield, packed up a picnic and going with my sister and her family too 

Food, A Football and Family - Perfecto 

Sun best stay out lol


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Morning Wenches!
> 
> Just picked my little ladies up, was meant to be last night but quick change of the ex's plans, never mind!
> 
> ...


Have a great day mate, hope it stays nice for you.

Macros of the picnic?? Lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

U started ur gear yet?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Have a great day mate, hope it stays nice for you.
> 
> Macros of the picnic?? Lol


Lol, several ham cobs, a few sausage rolls, handful of scotch eggs and a can of coke 

Not too sure mate :lol:

But just picked up some quality burgers from the butchers coming home so all in all a pretty care free day 

Sun has been hit and miss, roll on tomorrow


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> U started ur gear yet?


Don't be a dingbat :lol:

Probably closer to xmas, got a new crib to furnish and a home gym


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Don't be a dingbat :lol:
> 
> Probably closer to xmas, got a new crib to furnish and a home gym


lol home gym you really will still be the smallest bloke in there pmsl !!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> lol home gym you really will still be the smallest bloke in there pmsl !!


And the biggest


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> And the biggest


nope dont be daft ... your reflection is actually bigger than you are pmsl


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> nope dont be daft ... your reflection is actually bigger than you are pmsl


Kant!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Morning bro !!! X


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> Morning bro !!! X


Morning bro!!

Best be whipping the bike out today - the 1300cc one over the 2 pedals :lol:

Off to Marketon Park soon with the terrors


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Went a little OTT with the Burgen Bread.... 7 slices!

With some bacon and eggs of course 

A Rocket Fuel and a 60g Whey shake with some superfood xs thrown in 

Sun best stay out all day!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Morning bro!!
> 
> Best be whipping the bike out today - the 1300cc one over the 2 pedals :lol:
> 
> Off to Marketon Park soon with the terrors


nope off out on mountain bike bro with my lad and missus..

going to rip this body up lol...

have a good day at markeaton park, dont stay till after dark though thats when the gays come out lol...


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> nope off out on mountain bike bro with my lad and missus..
> 
> going to rip this body up lol...
> 
> have a good day at markeaton park, dont stay till after dark though thats when the gays come out lol...


Have a good razz out mate!! Its already ripping up mate 

Aww, they only come out after dark... Pointless going then  :lol: :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ice cream vans everywhere being out today...!!!

Not touched one pmsl!

Just about to nail 2 Chicken Breast wrapped in Bacon, topped with BBQ Sauce and Cheese 

With a side of Rice and some Peppers, Nom, Nom, Nom :lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

you having a good day mate ??


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> you having a good day mate ??


Yes thanks bro 

I see you've notched up a load more miles on the bike, loving it aren't you! Good on ya!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Yes thanks bro
> 
> I see you've notched up a load more miles on the bike, loving it aren't you! Good on ya!


yes mate its fcukin awesome bro !!! really enjoying it


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Way too nice to be working :lol:

Anywho, had no appetite this morning so just had a coffee and a shake;

Oats, Whey, Superfood XS

Blooming hungry now though lol. Fancy a jacket spud and chicken for some reason.... So I best get looking for one in Solihull 

HOPING to find some gym time this evening, got a fun packed work day in Solihull and Walsall then home for 'admin' grrrrrr!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Glad I chucked my bag in the car, snook a session in 

Chest and Back - yes, yes. Copied my idol Adolf Flinty :lol:

CG Low Pull

15x35kg

10x70kg

8x84kg

Incline DB Press

10x22kg

8x30kg

8x34kg

Overhead Pull Downs

10x50kg

8x100kg

6x110kg

Pec Deck

10x49kg

8x63kg

15x35kg

Wide Grip Pull Ups

10xBW

10xBW

8xBW

Not done those in ages, and it shows pmsl!

Then just some 5kg close grip raises to finish off

Now home to crack on with some work 

On a side note I'm knocking dairy and sugar on the head this week, well it'll be in food one way or another but I wont be having it as a direct source for fuel!

So all shakes with water, no sugary snack and so on. I think too much is the cause of my muffin tops lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning........ Anyone :lol:

Breakfast;

Coffee (Black)

Muesli (Only milk for day)

2xSlices of Banana Bread

Nuts and fruit through the day.

Mid morning shake .

Lunch;

100g Cous Cous

Red peppers

200g Chicken

2xSlices of Banana Bread

Train shoulders - Hopefully!!

Tea will be lasagne.

And another shake.

That's it really. Usual boring day, conference calls, spreadsheets and kicking people up the bum


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

morning mofo....

breakfast - sh1t

dude where the hell is the protein? thats a breakfast for a stay at home mum lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Incredible Bulk said:


> morning mofo....
> 
> breakfast - sh1t
> 
> dude where the hell is the protein? thats a breakfast for a stay at home mum lol


Pmsl!

Ooops. Forgot I had a 60g Choc and Orange whey with water


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

10.10.8 wg pullups isn't poor at all mate! Pretty good I'd say lol

You on cycle at the moment mate?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> 10.10.8 wg pullups isn't poor at all mate! Pretty good I'd say lol
> 
> You on cycle at the moment mate?


Bearing in mind he weighs 8 stone.....


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

u on gear yet?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> 10.10.8 wg pullups isn't poor at all mate! Pretty good I'd say lol
> 
> You on cycle at the moment mate?


Thanks mate 

Nope, I'm natty


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Bearing in mind he weighs 8 stone.....


Ahem! Ya ginger slag!

13st 5lb I'll have you know lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> u on gear yet?


Same as last time, no lol.

Sup with ya?!! After my test and tren stash..... Oh forgot, your scared of tren lol


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Ahem! Ya ginger slag!
> 
> 13st 5lb I'll have you know lol


Only 2 stone behind me now then mate, god I must be getting skinny! Wheres my dbol?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Only 2 stone behind me now then mate, god I must be getting skinny! Wheres my dbol?


Hahaha! I'll stay at this weight for life I reckon. Damn genetics 

Where's your dbol.... I'm sure you have a few hundred lying around lol


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Hahaha! I'll stay at this weight for life I reckon. Damn genetics
> 
> Where's your dbol.... I'm sure you have a few hundred lying around lol


Lol yeah I might have.....

Saving them for a little blast in november and December


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Wrapped up early 

Had 30 mins in the sun and now off to inflict pain on my shoulders!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Same as last time, no lol.
> 
> Sup with ya?!! After my test and tren stash..... Oh forgot, your scared of tren lol


i shall return when ur back on gear, good day to u sir


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> i shall return when ur back on gear, good day to u sir


I'll text you when I do then :lol:

0797 - fatchinnypoof ..... That's your number isn't it ?! :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

lalala not listening


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> lalala not listening


How about an Xbox 306 :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Boulder Session;

Warm up 5kg Plates, Front and Side Raises x15 Each

Seated DB Press

12x18kg

10x24kg

8x26kg

Shrugs (Shrug Machine)

12x50kg

10x100kg

8x140kg

6x180kg

4x200kg

Lateral Side Raise Machine

12x30kg

10x40kg

8x50kg

Shoulder Press Machine

12x25kg

10x45kg

8x50kg

Then a warm down with 5kg plates, same as warm up 

Then...... Abs pmsl!

Not done abs in a good 9 months at least!! So hit the ab crunch machine 

15x30kg

12x50kg

10x60kg

20x25kg

Felt pretty good tbh, really, really slow on the negative so I could feel entire core working.

May do these every session lol

That's it!

Shower time, food time then off for an evening walk with the missus


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning!

Breakfast;

Coffee

1xChicken Breast on cheese on toast 

60g Whey Shake with water

Working in Leicester today, hopefully get to the gym later on 

If I do I shall do.... Legs, but not too much!

Squats, Calf Raises and Extensions will do 

Lunch today will be 200g of Chicken and cous cous. Then the usual fruit and nuts through the day.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

No training 

Too much to do, so little time!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Defo a rest day :lol:

I'll try again tomorrow to get a session in 

Tea was Lasagne, a few spoonfuls of PB and now a 90g Whey shake.

Gonna bang a DVD on and chill my beans and I need to get on the tinterweb and look for a washer for the new palace :lol:

I'm after a black one, yes a black one!

Forgot how expensive it is setting a home up lol


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Defo a rest day :lol:
> 
> I'll try again tomorrow to get a session in
> 
> ...


Costs a fvcking fortune mate, amazing how much shizzle you need when you are starting again. Good luck!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Costs a fvcking fortune mate, amazing how much shizzle you need when you are starting again. Good luck!!


Lol! Its the little things that add up


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning!

Breakfast;

3xPoached Eggs with 1 Toast

60g Whey with water

Green Tea

Should defo get to the gym tonight, hoping to get at 7 ish, so plenty of time to feed


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Went with a chest session! 

Dips

3x10xBW

Decline Barbell Bench Press

12x50kg

10x60kg

8x70kg

Incline DB Press

12x28kg

10x32kg

8x34kg

Flat Barbell Bench Press

12x50kg

10x60kg

8x80kg

Cable Flyes (Weight per hand)

12x20kg

10x30kg

8x35kg

Pec Fly Machines

12x35kg

10x49kg

8x70kg

Dropset

6x35kg

6x28kg

6x14kg

Rope Pulldowns

12x35kg

10x45kg

8x55kg

Dropset

6x40kg

6x30kg

6x20kg

Done!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

lackin presses mate

Chest is the 1 area i struggle with variety on


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Breda said:


> lackin presses mate
> 
> Chest is the 1 area i struggle with variety on


Lol, yeah an incline, decline and flat was a little lack lust of me 

This was a new routine for me, like you I struggle on chest!

Ben and some of the other lads gave me some suggestions i.e dips coming back in


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

R0BR0ID said:


> Lol, yeah an incline, decline and flat was a little lack lust of me
> 
> This was a new routine for me, like you I struggle on chest!
> 
> Ben and some of the other lads gave me some suggestions i.e dips coming back in


fix up then mate... wheres the upside down and sideways pressin at???

dips i always do, press and a fly too but i dont usually feel it when i press


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Breda said:


> fix up then mate... wheres the upside down and sideways pressin at???
> 
> dips i always do, press and a fly too but i dont usually feel it when i press


Knew I forgot something lol!

Dips work for me to feel it, really felt presses when I got onto the flat bench - don't usually 

And flyes always work to get 'PUMPED' 

I think next time to really fook me over I'm going to do 3 sets of press ups till failure


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

R0B have you done any cycles where you jab EOD? Thinking of doing a prop/ace/mast 6 week cycle but as ive only ever jabbed quads sounds f*cked


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Mr_Morocco said:


> R0B have you done any cycles where you jab EOD? Thinking of doing a prop/ace/mast 6 week cycle but as ive only ever jabbed quads sounds f*cked


I haven't mate, closest I got was mast e on a monday and thursday and tren and test on the sunday lol.

Not far off though 

But, I am thinking about a rip blend with winny for 6 weeks lol


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

R0BR0ID said:


> I haven't mate, closest I got was mast e on a monday and thursday and tren and test on the sunday lol.
> 
> Not far off though
> 
> But, I am thinking about a rip blend with winny for 6 weeks lol


i dont know whether to do a 6 week cycle now to get me in nice shape for my october holiday or just wait until im back and do a 12 week cycle of t400 and tren e..decisions decisions


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Mr_Morocco said:


> i dont know whether to do a 6 week cycle now to get me in nice shape for my october holiday or just wait until im back and do a 12 week cycle of t400 and tren e..decisions decisions


Do it! And drop some winny in there 

Then I can see if its worth it 

See loads of people doing 6 weeks on 4 weeks off on the short esters, quicker results ????


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

R0BR0ID said:


> Do it! And drop some winny in there
> 
> Then I can see if its worth it
> 
> See loads of people doing 6 weeks on 4 weeks off on the short esters, quicker results ????


aye, just jabbing EOD sounds like a nightmare


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Mr_Morocco said:


> aye, just jabbing EOD sounds like a nightmare


True, you'll never till you try


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> But, I am thinking about a rip blend with winny for 6 weeks lol


Filthy cnut!!

Good to have you back


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Filthy cnut!!
> 
> Good to have you back


Lol! Only thinking


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Hello homos xx


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Hello homos xx


Hello!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Just had 2 Salmon Fillets and some cous cous, touch of chilli sauce too 

Giving it and hour and I'm going to go do some cardio to sweat my little peanuts off


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Cardio time 

Just took a pic, god I've lost some size


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2012)

Looking well still m8, dont knock yourself


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Yeah you look alright mate, still better than most in my gym!

You enjoying it.now you're back in the swing of it again??


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

You've not lost that much I don't think... And anyway, you'll get it back!

Mmm mmm tasty winny... Xx


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Aww thanks guys 

Gain a bit of BF and lost that definition, it'll come back - I hope 

Just finished cardio and core....... LOVED it!!

Core certainly isn't what it used to be and I'll put that down to shying away from compounds!

Squats - can't remember last time I did them!

Deads - Same again... Can't remember!

Bench - Done weekly 

But I will defo get back onto all 3 plus a core workout!

Cardio;

15 Mins Bike - 10km

15 Mins Treadmill - 2km

10 Mins X-Trainer - 1km

Rower - 500m Blast  Did it in 1min 46secs lol

Then 4 core exercises, all weighted.

Done!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Mr_Morocco said:


> i dont know whether to do a 6 week cycle now to get me in nice shape for my october holiday or just wait until im back and do a 12 week cycle of t400 and tren e..decisions decisions


You could do 6 weeks of test/tren/mast eod and then cruise for a few weeks before doing another blast.

Jabbing eod isn't too bad. I usually do Monday - right delt, Wednesday - right glute, friday - left delt, Sunday - right glute. Works for me!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> You could do 6 weeks of test/tren/mast eod and then cruise for a few weeks before doing another blast.
> 
> Jabbing eod isn't too bad. I usually do Monday - right delt, Wednesday - right glute, friday - left delt, Sunday - right glute. Works for me!


There you go Morocco, simple! And look at Liam in his AVI


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

R0BR0ID said:


> There you go Morocco, simple! And look at Liam in his AVI


And tht was just prop and winny. If I'd added in mast and tren I would of probably been in better shape! Next time I'll be using them


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> And tht was just prop and winny. If I'd added in mast and tren I would of probably been in better shape! Next time I'll be using them


Aww mannnnn! Don't temp me to pin Liam  !!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning Benders!

Out in Sheffield today, would like to think I could wrap up early - but I can't  Gaffa is joining me lol.

Breakfast;

200g Chicken

50g Muesli - Skimmed Milk

Coffee

60g Whey

Really, really aching today, core is fooked and jelly legs lol!

Can't beat it


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

How did you manage deads, squats and bench in the same workout? I'm completely fcked after deads, let alone squats!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> How did you manage deads, squats and bench in the same workout? I'm completely fcked after deads, let alone squats!


Lol, is that how it reads?!

My bad, I was saying I hadn't been doing all 3 on a weekly basis.

Back on it from now on


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> You could do 6 weeks of test/tren/mast eod and then cruise for a few weeks before doing another blast.
> 
> Jabbing eod isn't too bad. I usually do Monday - right delt, Wednesday - right glute, friday - left delt, Sunday - right glute. Works for me!


sounds like a good idea mate, i've only ever jabbed quads though and ive heard prop gives nasty pip as it is so will be a cnut to open up delts and glutes lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Mr_Morocco said:


> sounds like a good idea mate, i've only ever jabbed quads though and ive heard prop gives nasty pip as it is so will be a cnut to open up delts and glutes lol


My first cycle had prop in the test blend, pip soon goes mate, delts jabs are awesome!!

Just need someone to do it for you ideally


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Mr_Morocco said:


> sounds like a good idea mate, i've only ever jabbed quads though and ive heard prop gives nasty pip as it is so will be a cnut to open up delts and glutes lol


If you mix the test and tren it will take away some of the pip. Plus you won't get the tren cough either. I have only jabbed quads once and couldn't walk for a week! Delts and glutes are far easier IMO


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> If you mix the test and tren it will take away some of the pip. Plus you won't get the tren cough either. I have only jabbed quads once and couldn't walk for a week! Delts and glutes are far easier IMO


See I have never done glutes??

Quads, Bi's, Delts and Pecs I've jabbed 

Glutes I just think I'm going to jab my sciatic (spelling?) Nerve!!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

R0BR0ID said:


> See I have never done glutes??
> 
> Quads, Bi's, Delts and Pecs I've jabbed
> 
> Glutes I just think I'm going to jab my sciatic (spelling?) Nerve!!!


ONCE in 13 yrs l have done a bad glute jab mate, easiest place in the world.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

What pin for delts bobsy?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Milky said:


> ONCE in 13 yrs l have done a bad glute jab mate, easiest place in the world.


Top right of the cheek isn't it mate? I'm sure I read you use a green don't you lol??


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> What pin for delts bobsy?


Blue or orange


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

R0BR0ID said:


> Top right of the cheek isn't it mate? I'm sure I read you use a green don't you lol??


Yes mate upper outer quadrant and yeah green for everything.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Milky said:


> Yes mate upper outer quadrant and yeah green for everything.


Bloody green for everything, you'll soon be on slin pins for everything if you carry on leaning up


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Food shop done earlier, love a good stock up for the week 

Got allsorts 

Chicken

Steaks

Ribs

Bacon

Tuna

Salmon

Bass

Gammon

Nom, Nom, Nom!!

Going to have some ribs, right now!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning!

Work on a saturday, grrrrrrr!!

Anywho, got a BBQ later so I shall go 'lighter' through the day and then smash a load of meat down when I get there 

Breakfast;

60g Whey with Water

4xEggs - Scrambled

4xBacon

Green Tea

Then I have 2 chicken breasts cooking as we speak for lunch


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Get making some jerk chicken! I

Did some again last night but this time I bought a full chicken, halved it, marinated it in jerk paste for 10 hours and banged it on the BBQ last night! Amazing!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Get making some jerk chicken! I
> 
> Did some again last night but this time I bought a full chicken, halved it, marinated it in jerk paste for 10 hours and banged it on the BBQ last night! Amazing!


Sounds well nice!!

Isn't my BBQ though, didn't want to roll up with my own snap lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Oh, one thing I did invest in yesterday was a cast iron griddle - its a double hob one, just means more meat on it


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chest DOMs have been ongoing for last day or so, defo sticking with dips and decline going forward!!

Just en route to do back and bi's, picked up a USN pre-workout earlier so that's been necked 

Then off to buy a new tee - spray on for mates BBQ later pmsl :lol:

Had some strawberries, grapes, pear and greek yog mid morning, then I'll munch my chicken when I get back


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Back and Bi Session

Wide Grip Pull Ups

10x3xBW

Dead Lifts

10x60kg

10x100kg

10x130kg

Nothing major, been a while so more of a form check tbh.

Close Grip Low Pulley Rows

12x56kg

10x70kg

8x84kg

Wide Grip Pull Downs

12x49kg

10x56kg

8x63kg

Concentrated Curls

3x10x10kg

Babell Curls (Close then Wide)

3x10x20kg - Wide

3x10x20kg - Close

Then some core work again.

Just had 2 chicken breast covered them in jalepeno sauce and a sprinkle of cheese 

60g whey with water too. Roll on the BBQ, bless my mate, she just text to say she brought extra for me lol

Back is in bits already, roll on waking up tomorrow


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

BBQ was poo!! 

Too many people, not enough food! Gutted!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

R0BR0ID said:


> BBQ was poo!!
> 
> Too many people, not enough food! Gutted!


Oh and back is fooked - well happy


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Morning bro, sorry BBQ wasnt up to much lol.. well done on the weights and workouts though pal, i know it must be hard juggling everything at minute...

keep up the good work X


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> Morning bro, sorry BBQ wasnt up to much lol.. well done on the weights and workouts though pal, i know it must be hard juggling everything at minute...
> 
> keep up the good work X


Morning Bro,

Thanks mate. Just trying to do best as I can at the moment, but really enjoying the session 

Gone a little grim around here hasn't it! Bloody blue skys at 6am and now look lol


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Lashing down in the south too, load of old balls this weather!

Still, plenty of sport to watch on tele!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Proper blow out day 

Breakfast;

4xBacon on a muffin

Cocopops with 60g Choc Whey

Coffee

Pear

Strawberries

Grapes

Lunch;

BBQ Meat Feast @ Pizza Hut - Large of course

Salad Bowl - Cous Cous, Pasta, Bacon Bits, Jalepeno's, Cucumber, Peppers and Lettuce 

2x Pepsi Max's

Then just had an ice cream cone lol

Been out with the girls all day and then been chilling with Olympics on, womens weight lifting (53kg - I think) impressive lifts!!

Footie now


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

R0BR0ID said:


> Proper blow out day
> 
> Breakfast;
> 
> ...


The footys been cr4p hasn't it?!

I was watching he weight lifting but it was depressing me that these women can lift more than me and they way 30kg less! So I put on the gymnastics and was camels hoof watching for a while.

Oh and I told you that you should of brought your own grub yesterday.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> The footys been cr4p hasn't it?!
> 
> I was watching he weight lifting but it was depressing me that these women can lift more than me and they way 30kg less! So I put on the gymnastics and was camels hoof watching for a while.
> 
> Oh and I told you that you should of brought your own grub yesterday.


Yep, footie is so 'cba' from them its unreal!

Hahaha! Gotta love a polish snatch though  Good effort from all of em!

I'd love one of those sets when they auction them off.

You was 1m% correct mate - gutted!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning,

Time for a quick jog whilst the wee ones are sleeping still 

Just going to bang a chicken breast for breakfast, Nom, Nom, Nom!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

R0BR0ID said:


> Morning,
> 
> Time for a quick jog whilst the wee ones are sleeping still
> 
> Just going to bang a chicken breast for breakfast, Nom, Nom, Nom!!


Home DB's put to use, mini shoulder session in the garden 

DB's only go to 14kg, so more of a pump session lol

Front Raises

3x14kgx3

Side Raises

3x8kgx3

Bent over Rears

3x8kgx3

Then all 3 @ 6kgx20 reps each!

Pointless, but nice bit of pump and this week is going to be sh1te!! Down in Fackin' Landon 3 days so going to really struggle 

Anywho, 2 more Chicken Breasts now and some cocopops with 60g whey


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Another chicken breast down the hatch lol

Just going to have a small jacket potato later with cheese and bacon 

And a shake with EVOO later and that's it for the day


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

lol 3 sets of 3 reps ???


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Notice you didnt press the 14kg db's bro you not up to that weight yet :whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Home DB's put to use, mini shoulder session in the garden
> 
> DB's only go to 14kg, so more of a pump session lol
> 
> ...


I admire your enthusiasm but what a fvcking waste of time....pmsl


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> I admire your enthusiasm but what a fvcking waste of time....pmsl


come on mate he was getting his pump on... penis pump more like


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

I meant 3x10 lol

It was early!!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> I meant 3x10 lol
> 
> It was early!!


Hahaha ok fair enough :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Hahaha ok fair enough :whistling:


Beats Tennis 

Needs must, scraping the barrel, but I needed to do something lol


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Beats Tennis
> 
> Needs must, scraping the barrel, but I needed to do something lol


Nah, tennis is fun


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Nah, tennis is fun


Suppose. I'd whip you fat ginger a55 at it


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Suppose. I'd whip you fat ginger a55 at it


I fvcking doubt it after one of my serves has pinned you against the fence pmsl 

I'm actually really sh1t at tennis


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> I fvcking doubt it after one of my serves has pinned you against the fence pmsl
> 
> I'm actually really sh1t at tennis


Pmsl!

I did it at GCSE lol Got an A though 

Doesn't mean I can play though lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning,

Back still in bits from saturday - good old deads 

Hoping for a early finish then a legs session later on.

So lots of fuel will go down my trap today :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Got done early, yay!

Just nipped in the butchers on way home, 2xSirloins (his and hers lol)

So that's tea sorted, I'll be naughty and have some chunky chips, mushrooms and pepper corn sauce 

Time for my chicken and cous cous


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Legs and Shoulders

Warm up

5 mins X Trainer

Squats - Box Squats

15xBar (Form, Positioning etc)

15x70kg

12x110kg

6x140kg (Fcuk me that was hard!!)

Dropped to 70kg to blast out (11).

Legs were jelly already pmsl!

DB Shoulder Press

15x18kg

12x20kg

10x26kg

Standing Calf Raises

15x43kg

12x88kg

10x133kg

8x178kg (full stack)

Lateral Raises (Machine)

15x30kg

12x40kg

10x50kg

15x20kg

Leg Extensions (30 seconds rest between sets)

10x49kg

10x70kg

10x98kg

Proper Bambi legs now 

Then some core work 

Fooked!

Cocopops and whey time - loving the cocopop post workout diet lol


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

[email protected] you @*#/!;+$?&/@ 

Good work mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> [email protected] you @*#/!;+$?&/@
> 
> Good work mate


Ha! I'll be bed bound when my alarm goes off tomorrow lol

Thanks Benjamin


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

As predicted, legs are in bits 

Anywho, I'm on the wonderful M1 for 2 days in Stevenage for work!

Its my little ladies 5th Birthday today, so just got off the phone to her, well excited bless her!! Roll on the weekend to give her my presents


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

R0BR0ID said:


> As predicted, legs are in bits
> 
> Anywho, I'm on the wonderful M1 for 2 days in Stevenage for work!
> 
> Its my little ladies 5th Birthday today, so just got off the phone to her, well excited bless her!! Roll on the weekend to give her my presents


Morning All!

Eat like a king yesterday, kept carbs at bay too - which is good for me!

Well, I had a stupid amount of fruit and a biscuit 

So apart from breakfast I nailed around 20 pieces of fruit, apple, banana's, pears, strawberries, kiwi's LOADS lol

Lunch was 3 chicken breast

Dinner was, 3 more chicken breast, chorizo and several slices of beef  It was a carvery in the hotel I'm at pmsl! Loaded up with carrots and green beans.

Then this morning I've just had a whole plate of scrambled eggs, topped with a few sausages, bacon and beans 

So much easier to eat when some other sod has cooked it lol

Now another day of 'death by powerpoint'  followed with a 3 hour drive home - so no gym again today!

Went for a run at 6am, only a mile or so, but helped loosen the legs up


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Fat cnut.....


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Fat cnut.....


You mean skinny cnut 

I shall get my fat ar5e in the gym tomorrow for a chest session - hopefully!

Got given a new region yesterday from work, brilliant 80% are close to me then I get........ Skeg-fcuking-ness!!! Great!! Lol


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> You mean skinny cnut
> 
> I shall get my fat ar5e in the gym tomorrow for a chest session - hopefully!
> 
> Got given a new region yesterday from work, brilliant 80% are close to me then I get........ Skeg-fcuking-ness!!! Great!! Lol


That's a bit if a bummer!

On another note how far are you from Lincoln?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> That's a bit if a bummer!
> 
> On another note how far are you from Lincoln?


Yeah it is, defo a monday day out lol.

Lincoln... About 1 hour ish?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Yeah it is, defo a monday day out lol.
> 
> Lincoln... About 1 hour ish?


Ah ok. Bro and Sis in law moving up there soon so when I visit them I wondered if you were close enough for a gym sesh


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Ah ok. Bro and Sis in law moving up there soon so when I visit them I wondered if you were close enough for a gym sesh


Well I will be visiting Lincoln each week with work so I'm sure we could sort something


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Well I will be visiting Lincoln each week with work so I'm sure we could sort something


Nice one, sure we can


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Done  Yay!!

En Route for chest, got a massive headache too, never mind!

Too much going off in this little mind lol

Just had cous cous and a tin of tuna, had bacon and eggs for breakfast.

Haven't had any shakes for 3 days, feeling loads less bloated but I do need to get back on them later today


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

dont forget to include me in this little get together you pair of weak cnuts !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> dont forget to include me in this little get together you pair of weak cnuts !!!


Definitely mate, going to need somebody to hold my chalk.......maybe we should ask breda too pmsl


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Definitely mate, going to need somebody to hold my chalk.......maybe we should ask breda too pmsl


So who's gonna shine my shoes?? :lol:

I'll drive you sir flinty


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> So who's gonna shine my shoes?? :lol:
> 
> I'll drive you sir flinty


Fvck that, make him cycle the fitness model wannabe


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Fvck that, make him cycle the fitness model wannabe


That's a good point!! He'd probably beat me there


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Fvck that, make him cycle the fitness model wannabe


we will fcukin see who is the fitness model freak when we get in a gym ya ginger bumberclaat lol !!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> we will fcukin see who is the fitness model freak when we get in a gym ya ginger bumberclaat lol !!!!


LOL, no mocking my spray on abs


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> LOL, no mocking my spray on abs


What's wrong with spray on abs :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chest session

3x10 BW Dips

(No dipping belt, sorry Ben )

Decline Bench - Barbell

10x50kg

8x70kg

6x80kg

Pec Fly Machine

10x42kg

8x63kg

6x84kg

10x35kg

Flat Bench - Barbell

10x50kg

8x80kg

4x90kg

Incline DB Press

10x20kg

8x24kg

6x30kg

Wanted to do these after dips, all benches were being used - so reason why I only went to 30's 

Cables Flyes

12x25kg

10x30kg

8x32.5kg

Rope Pull Downs

15x40kg

12x50kg

8x55kg

15x20kg

Done!

Regretting 2 days with the very little carbs lol - felt less 'powerful' and less full in zee mirror.

Still at 85kg though and looking better around the mid section


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Re-feed day - that's what I'm calling it! Lol.

Had my little ladies running riot all day, bath time soon 

Eldest turned 5 wednesday so it was presents from my end today, she's had a good 'un and we've eaten like pigs!! Nom, Nom, Nom!!

Soreen Malt loaf and croissants for breakfast - nutella laced 

Pizza, sausage Rolls, Southern Fried Chicken, C-tail sausages pmsl

Birthday cake of course 

Couple of shakes too lol

Tomorrow I'll be back on the good stuff, got plenty of chicken in so I'll nail a load tomorrow I reckon!

Back in the gym tuesday hopefully


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Afternoon!!

Not been too bad today, got plenty of energy after my carb overload yesterday lol

Breakfast was;

7 Bacon, 1 Toast

Cocopops

60g Whey, 50g Oats

Then I've not eaten since 

Dubai or not Dubai, that's the question!!

Racking my mind, really can't concentrate on anything else at all!

Going out for tea with her later to 'discuss' .


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dubai? Been offered a job there?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Dubai? Been offered a job there?


Missus has mate, salary is mine and hers put together and more!!

Just lots to think about.

Anywho, 100m time at the dirty east end of fackin' landon soon!! So best get a bedtime snack


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

dont fcukin go bro you have kids here


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> dont fcukin go bro you have kids here


Aye, I know mate.

They're heading south soon anyway with their mums move


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Long day yesterday, but finished off with a back session!

Didn't get till gone 8.30, but still got there 

Session was usual;

Pull Ups

Deads

Close Grip Pull

Wide Grip Pull

The some EZ bar curls

Back in bits, arms feel fooked!

Didn't eat enough at all yesterday, nevermind


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

No training today, work got in the way, not fussed though 

Going to go tomorrow to do shoulders I reckon.

Food today has been pretty good;

Muesli and a shake for breakfast

Chicken and cous cous for lunch

Chilli and rice for tea

Bits in between, fruits and nuts 

Toodle pip!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I forgot about cous cous! Gonna have to get on that again!!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> I forgot about cous cous! Gonna have to get on that again!!!


Can't beat cous cous! Easy and pretty damn nice 

P.S - Looking very, very well mate!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

R0BR0ID said:


> Long day yesterday, but finished off with a back session!
> 
> Didn't get till gone 8.30, but still got there
> 
> ...


No rows in there? Row row row your traps...gently down the stream....


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Incredible Bulk said:


> No rows in there? Row row row your traps...gently down the stream....


Lol.

Had close grip low pulley rows 

But could have done more!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Shoulders!

DB Seated Press

15x8kg

12x22kg

10x28kg

8x30kg

15x8kg

Cable Side Raises

12x10kg

10x15kg

6x20kg

Cable Front Raises

10x20kg

8x25kg

6x30kg

Shrugs - Machine

12x100kg

10x150kg

4x200kg

Had to adjust for grip!

4x200kg

20x50kg to blast out, Traps on fire and looking rather large 

Rear Delt Flys - Machine

10x21kg

10x28kg

10x42kg

Side Raises - Machine

12x30kg

10x40kg

8x50kg

15x20kg

Done!

Just had a shake, then I'll have a feed at 6 ish 

And then back at 7 for some cardio, told missus I'd join her :wub:

So a few miles of cardio shall be done!!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Good work mate. How's the training feeling now you're a couple of weeks back in to it?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Good work mate. How's the training feeling now you're a couple of weeks back in to it?


Going really well thanks mate, so long as I get 3 session in each week I'm happy 

Strength is around 75% what it was, but I train alone so that may have something to do with it given nobody is pushing me etc.

BF is creeping down, well, so the mirror tells me - I can see 6 muscles on my belly lol and chest seems more prominent (not much of a chest as you know, but feels/looks better)

Weighed in at 86kg today, so I'm quite happy all in all


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Good stuff, pleased to hear it. Can't.you get flinty to thrash you in the gym once a week?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Good stuff, pleased to hear it. Can't.you get flinty to thrash you in the gym once a week?


Hopefully when I move into the new place I will get to join him as I'll be closer


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

you always know where i am bro , anytime X


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> you always know where i am bro , anytime X


Certainly do, thanks mate x


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning!

Just had 60g whey and PB on Toast.

No training today, never mind.

Tbh I've woke up in agony, well a very sharp pain in my lower trap on my right.

I did feel a twinge doing shrugs and it felt a little sore before bed, but now its just constant!

Cracked some cardio out last night for an hour, Treadmill, Bike, Rower - got a right sweat on! Missus beat me on bike too lol

Meant to be seeing my mate tonight who is booking a court for something - either Squash or Badminton, doubt I could get with this dodgy pain.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Morning. That's a bit of a bugger. Reckon you've pulled the muscle or does it feel like something else?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Morning!
> 
> Just had 60g whey and PB on Toast.
> 
> ...


Oh thats fcukin nice, you never wanted a game with me you cnut !!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning. That's a bit of a bugger. Reckon you've pulled the muscle or does it feel like something else?


I'd say its a pull, I'll live


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> Oh thats fcukin nice, you never wanted a game with me you cnut !!!


Lol, I had a game with you - ya killed me remember 

Anywho, I've just text him to cancel


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Lol, I had a game with you - ya killed me remember
> 
> Anywho, I've just text him to cancel


what badminton ??? squash i remember pummelling you into the ground like a little weak fcukin child lol.. you were sh1t i have to admit, or was it that im fcukin awesome ??

well looks like my racket sport days are over at minute , fcukin elbow is unreal pain wise bro


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> what badminton ??? squash i remember pummelling you into the ground like a little weak fcukin child lol.. you were sh1t i have to admit, or was it that im fcukin awesome ??
> 
> well looks like my racket sport days are over at minute , fcukin elbow is unreal pain wise bro


I was getting there...eventually lol.

Badminton I'm quite good at, well, used to be :lol:

What you done??


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> I was getting there...eventually lol.
> 
> Badminton I'm quite good at, well, used to be :lol:
> 
> What you done??


dont know mate i got tennis elbow i think .. it really hurts even unscrewing a lid of my water bottle (serious)


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> dont know mate i got tennis elbow i think .. it really hurts even unscrewing a lid of my water bottle (serious)


Sounds awful!!

Get down the docs mate, I would


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Hello my followers ..... 

Pain has gone from trap, so defo a twinge of some sort that's worked itself out 

Kept pretty clean today, breakfast was ok and lunch i just had 3 chicken breast and a load of nuts.

Dinner will be a chicken curry, lots of chicken and a carb loaded rice, potatoes and naan lol!

I fancy one and have all the stuff in so why not 

Just seen my butcher to see what he can do for 5kg of chicken, £25, all bagged ready for the freezer, can't grumble can I


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning!

Well, just popped in my parents on the way to work and I get told my uncle passed away yesterday afternoon 

Bless him, top man, didn't see him much as a kid but did as an adult. Really laid back man, enjoyed the simple things in life and was very much a family man and too generous for his own good.

Cancer galore, had a pi55 bag, sh1t bag, you name it he was hooked to it to keep him going. Had a stroke last week and they said it looks like a heart attack did him yesterday.

Suppose that's life, he'll be missed.

Anyway!!

Hoping to hit chest today and cardio this evening with the missus


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Morning!
> 
> Well, just popped in my parents on the way to work and I get told my uncle passed away yesterday afternoon
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that mate although sounds like people probably knew it was coming. Horrible illness.

Have a good one later!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Sorry to hear that mate although sounds like people probably knew it was coming. Horrible illness.
> 
> Have a good one later!


Defo knew it was coming, when the day comes it just shocks you a little doesn't it?!

Defo have a good one, time for some carbs I think


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Defo knew it was coming, when the day comes it just shocks you a little doesn't it?!
> 
> Defo have a good one, time for some carbs I think


Yes it certainly does. Hope family are all as well as can be expected.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Yes it certainly does. Hope family are all as well as can be expected.


Aye, all ok thanks Ben.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Snook a chest session in at 2 after a conference call, showered then to my next work visit 

That's how I rolled today pmsl!

Actually a really good session, felt really strong, pretty much none stop, minimal rest!

Didn't make note, but did;

Plate warm ups

Incline DB's (36's)

Pec Fly Machine

Decline Bench Barbell

Cable Flys

Tricep Rope Pull downs

Now I'm off to do some cardio 

Wish me luck


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning!

Working today then getting my little ladies on the wayhome 

Last night finished off with a tuna steak and a load of roasted veg, oh and a bag of peanut m&m's - oops!

4 eggs and 3 bacon

Green tea

60g Choc Whey

That's breakfast


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Yesterdays 'carb' up day failed lol.

Didn't get in till gone 7 and didn't fancy eating that much, so just had a chicken pizza, garlic bread and half a tub of ben and jerrys.

Another rest day today, back session due tomorrow 

So far today;

60g whey

Cornflakes :lol:

2 Bacon Butties

Rocket Fuel - Kids got up at 6 

Bowl of Grapes and Strawberries

Roast chicken dinner later


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Enjoy that roast, mmmmm love roast chicken.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Enjoy that roast, mmmmm love roast chicken.


'Twas a good one!

Chicken, Roast spuds load of veg and some mahoosive yorkshire puddings 

Then some butterscotch ice cream lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

your fcukin ice cream king bro lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> your fcukin ice cream king bro lol


I've never craved anything, but this summer (season  ) I just fancy it too often!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Well...... I'm cancelling my gym membership end of this month.

Weekends are a no go pretty much and work is just a pain in the sh1tter during the week!!

Drop of a hat and I have to be somewhere, not ideal.

Plus I'll run out of most of my supps in a few weeks lol

New house will take up most of my time and money, defo money after spending 700 squid on a washer and fridge freezer yesterday lol.

Gear costs too lol

I'm a tight ar5e, but its kinda a poor investment isn't it?!

I'd rather spend my time and money on the people around me - sound like a right bender don't I lol

I'll still eat well etc, I'm a carnivore so that's not going to change 

That's I really.

Few more weeks at it and that's it


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Here we go again...... :whistling: 

Lol seriously though, priorities change and I think you're right to focus on what is actually important when it comes down to it. Maybe you can just pay and go at the gym when youve got time??


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Here we go again...... :whistling:
> 
> Lol seriously though, priorities change and I think you're right to focus on what is actually important when it comes down to it. Maybe you can just pay and go at the gym when youve got time??


Hehehehe, you know me 

But yes, priorities first.

Best plan to 'keep fit' is to add to my DB's I have lol

I imagine one I'm all sorted at new gaff then I'll see about getting back on it!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Hehehehe, you know me
> 
> But yes, priorities first.
> 
> ...


Well WELL fcukin well......... end of day mate you gotta do what ya gotta do but i think your making a mistake from stopping training tbf.... at least try and get a couple of sessions per week up with us or something you cant be that fcukin busy bro all the time...

KEEP FIT >> thats deffo your missus talking there lol.. fcukin bumberclaat


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> Well WELL fcukin well......... end of day mate you gotta do what ya gotta do but i think your making a mistake from stopping training tbf.... at least try and get a couple of sessions per week up with us or something you cant be that fcukin busy bro all the time...
> 
> KEEP FIT >> thats deffo your missus talking there lol.. fcukin bumberclaat


Lol, she told me not to sack it in 

Honestly, work is looking like it will take over, as in covering the whole of the UK :lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Lol, she told me not to sack it in
> 
> Honestly, work is looking like it will take over, as in covering the whole of the UK :lol:


well like i said mate you gotta do what you gotta do ...

will see you in a few years then bro. looking skinny again shall we lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Sh1t mate, life comes first though, I would do as Ben says, pay as u go but once a week and do full body workout. Your size might not be too hard to hold onto


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Sh1t mate, life comes first though, I would do as Ben says, pay as u go but once a week and do full body workout. Your size might not be too hard to hold onto


PMSL - well he did say he was adding the 2.5 kg DB's to his already massive selection of different coloured 1.25 kg DB's


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> PMSL - well he did say he was adding the 2.5 kg DB's to his already massive selection of different coloured 1.25 kg DB's


Slag lol

I'll text ya


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Squeezed a Chest and Back session in;

CG Pull Down

12x42kg

12x63kg

8x77kg

15x28kg

Incline DB Press

12x20kg

10x28kg

8x34kg

CG Low Row

12x42kg

10x63kg

8x84kg

Seated Chest Press

10x43kg

8x56kg

6x77kg

Pec Fly Macine

10x42kg

8x63kg

6x84kg

Wide Grip Pull Downs

10x49kg

8x63kg

6x84kg

Yep, lots of machines (explains random numbers), perks of going early evening - damn place was rammed, pretty much ZERO free weights available !!

Anywho, got a sweat on, got hungry :lol:

Had a shake on way home then a jacket potato, 8 rashes of bacon, load of cheese and a blob of mayo


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Well done mate, nice session.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Can't beat the pump from a good chest and back workout! 

Don't quit training you mong.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Can't beat the pump from a good chest and back workout!
> 
> Don't quit training you mong.


Aye, enjoyed it mate 

I am a mong, as we speak I'm monging out with a spoon and some PB 

I move house in 2 weeks and work situation changes to, if I can find time then I know where I will use it


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning!

Back feels tight, chest feeling good too 

A nice 5 hours of driving today 

Never mind.

Only working till friday then off for a week, yay!!

Not up to much, got the girls all week so I'll just go with the flow


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Morning!
> 
> Back feels tight, chest feeling good too
> 
> ...


Surely you'd be more effective if your firm got you a driver? Ask, go on, do it


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Surely you'd be more effective if your firm got you a driver? Ask, go on, do it


When can you start!!

Thing is I'll roll up and sit doing emails and sh1te for well over an hour before I even do my job lol

Following a wide load now;


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

You can't quit training or all that ice cream and M&M's you eat will turn you into a right fat cnut!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> You can't quit training or all that ice cream and M&M's you eat will turn you into a right fat cnut!


Hehehe! True 

I've promised myself I'll not touch ice cream all week!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Gotta love it when work call to say they need a favour and my reply is "I need my home computer to do that"

And they say "Go home then!"

Hehehehe, so before I got home I went for a boulders session 

Warm up

5kg Plates for front and side raises x15 each

Seated DB Press

10x20kg

8x24kg

6x28kg

Side Raises - Cable

10x15kgx3

Rear Delt Flys

12x42kg

10x49kg

8x56kg

Standing OHP

10x40kg

10x45kg

10x50kg

Could feel core getting nailed on these.

Side Raise - Machine

10x30kg

8x45kg

8x50kg

Drop set

6x40kg 6x20kg 6x10kg

And that was it 

Coco pops and whey just now, salmon fillets and veg for tea


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Gotta love it when work call to say they need a favour and my reply is "I need my home computer to do that"
> 
> And they say "Go home then!"
> 
> ...


glad your getting some sessions in as and when bro... i just had a 13 miler on bike as weather has picked up. now for chicken and rice x


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

oh and i been natty now for a week and half. just having a total no gear break for 4 weeks then decide what to do next...


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> glad your getting some sessions in as and when bro... i just had a 13 miler on bike as weather has picked up. now for chicken and rice x


You make me want a bike all this sneeky cardio you get in!! Good work mate 

How come the straight out stop of gear?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> oh and i been natty now for a week and half. just having a total no gear break for 4 weeks then decide what to do next...


Go back on I expect! 

In all seriousness though, what's the point in a 4 week break when running long esters? It takes around 3-4 weeks to clear your system so all you're really doing is saving a little bit of gear.

No trying to sound like a cnut, genuinely asking as I'm interested in the approach people take.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Go back on I expect!
> 
> In all seriousness though, what's the point in a 4 week break when running long esters? It takes around 3-4 weeks to clear your system so all you're really doing is saving a little bit of gear.
> 
> No trying to sound like a cnut, genuinely asking as I'm interested in the approach people take.


Good point mate - you don't sound like a cnut, well not much 

If flinty wants some tren I have some I don't need lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning!

Half day today - funeral later on.

Hoping I can get to the gym tonight though 

Just had for breakfast;

3xWeetabix

Few handfuls of Blueberries

Some grapes

Whey and PB Shake

Should keep me going


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Go back on I expect!
> 
> In all seriousness though, what's the point in a 4 week break when running long esters? It takes around 3-4 weeks to clear your system so all you're really doing is saving a little bit of gear.
> 
> No trying to sound like a cnut, genuinely asking as I'm interested in the approach people take.


not at all mate my wording a little wrong. as you know from my journal i am coming off the 4 weeks will take me till after my holidays. this gives my receptors a rest etc but then im looking at getting a prep guy and will talk about stuff with him from there. your right no point in just 4 weeks break. it will be longer than that in total. and i reckon i will if i go back on start using some faster esthers. i have been on for a while now so a break wont do me any harm... then will work out a full package with a prep guy to hit my goals.. the more i see between rob being natty and milky doing well under guidance its made me rethink about having help and doing this to the letter properly etc... rather than basically just doing things semi blind... hope this explains it better..


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Morning!
> 
> Half day today - funeral later on.
> 
> ...


funeral mate ??


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> funeral mate ??


Aye, uncle passed away end of last week bless him.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> not at all mate my wording a little wrong. as you know from my journal i am coming off the 4 weeks will take me till after my holidays. this gives my receptors a rest etc but then im looking at getting a prep guy and will talk about stuff with him from there. your right no point in just 4 weeks break. it will be longer than that in total. and i reckon i will if i go back on start using some faster esthers. i have been on for a while now so a break wont do me any harm... then will work out a full package with a prep guy to hit my goals.. the more i see between rob being natty and milky doing well under guidance its made me rethink about having help and doing this to the letter properly etc... rather than basically just doing things semi blind... hope this explains it better..


I think the break is good mate, you know how to train and your naturally a strong sod!!

Just the tweaks from a prep guy could well make the big difference.

Natty is all good, but like you said when you go back on use faster esters 

I'd go;

Test Prop 200mg EOD Weeks 1-6

Winny 50/100mg ED Weeks 1-6

And then

DNP 200mg ED Weeks 6-10

Then back on the AAS


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

So have you stopped being a pleb and decided to keep training? Training is more important than time with your kids. Priorities Robert!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> So have you stopped being a pleb and decided to keep training? Training is more important than time with your kids. Priorities Robert!


Lol.

What was I thinking!! Gym first 

Membership stops end of the month, so I'll just keep going until its done


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Lol.
> 
> What was I thinking!! Gym first
> 
> Membership stops end of the month, so I'll just keep going until its done


Massive bender


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Massive bender


Massive stud you mean 

Funeral was a good one, if you can say that!?!

Massive turn out, nice to catch up with people and compliments pmsl

Anywho.

Defo no gym today and tbh I think that's it for well over a week 

Got the girls for a week from sunday - CANT WAIT!!

So I'll spend all my time with them 

May have to hit my DB's lol. Better than nothing isn't it 

Got a HUGE rump for tea, so I'll have that with a jacket potato and peppercorn sauce, nom,nom,nom :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Had a lie in today and its my eat like a pig day! 

Off sofa shopping later, less than 2 weeks till I get the keys to my new place, can't wait!!

Got lots to buy, but that'll teach me for walking out on the ex lol

All new sh1t is better anyway 

Fridge freezer and washer arrived a few days ago, got my pre order in with the butcher to fill the fooker 

6kg Chicken

1kg Bacon

1kg Sausages

1kg Pork Chops

2kg Mince

5lb Beef Joint (Nom,Nom,Nom)

All in £50, he's a good lad, not too bad for all that


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Had a lie in today and its my eat like a pig day!
> 
> Off sofa shopping later, less than 2 weeks till I get the keys to my new place, can't wait!!
> 
> ...


Nice mate, make sure my bedroom is the biggest please X


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> Nice mate, make sure my bedroom is the biggest please X


Will do..... Your sharing with me :wub:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Will do..... Your sharing with me :wub:


dont be gay bro lol. i want my own room , it makes it feel better then when i sneak into your room at night lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> dont be gay bro lol. i want my own room , it makes it feel better then when i sneak into your room at night lol


Pmsl!

Well, you can have the spare room if you want :lol:

Missus doesn't want to catch you [email protected] though ..... Not again


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chilled my beans all morning, just got out of bed for a bacon sarnie 

Then went back till 2 lol

Got my ladies at 3, made some cookies with them - only eat 4 

Face painting, they got let loose on me, was a right mess lol

Anywho.

Sorted all my supps out today, cupboard was a mess with em !!

Got 1kg of whey, 1kg of oats, 2kg of 'mass' builder (carb majority whey mix), dextrose and creatine!!

Plan is.... Clear it all out this week whilst I'm off 

Gonna weigh in tomorrow am, batter all those supps and weigh in again next week - no training, just eating and going ott with supps lol

Reason..... There isn't one!!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Shine


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Shine


Someone was on the pop wasn't they


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

ginger is turning into a right alchy cnut lol... hows it going bro. you moving in with missus or on your own ??


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> ginger is turning into a right alchy cnut lol... hows it going bro. you moving in with missus or on your own ??


Right pi55 head isn't he lol

All is good, damn kids waking up at 5am lol.

Missus mate


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Right pi55 head isn't he lol
> 
> All is good, damn kids waking up at 5am lol.
> 
> Missus mate


well thats fcuked our bachelor pad idea lol..


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> well thats fcuked our bachelor pad idea lol..


You can still be a bachelor when you come round


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Well getting reprimanded by the chuckle brothers is a new one on me


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Well getting reprimanded by the chuckle brothers is a new one on me


Paul and Barry are my idols


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Paul and Barry are my gym idols


Congratulations on.achieving.your goals then mate. Not many people get the body of one of their idols


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Congratulations on.achieving.your goals then mate. Not many people get the body of one of their idols


I know mate, can't grumble can I


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Anywho,

Weighed in at 13st 6lb this morning - post poo.

Shakes galore pmsl!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Long a55 day, been a good one with the little ladies - tiring 

Just going to bang Alien on, oh yeah! Can't beat films older than yourself :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Long a55 day, been a good one with the little ladies - tiring
> 
> Just going to bang Alien on, oh yeah! Can't beat films older than yourself :lol:


Awesome film! Morning slim


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Awesome film! Morning slim


Morning mate!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

mooooorninnnnnn..


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> mooooorninnnnnn..


Morning mate!! You on count down yet? Lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Morning mate!! You on count down yet? Lol


no im on desperate lose last 4 days of fat mode lol.. another 12 miles yesterday and welding on site today bro so should all go towards it. feeling good this morning ... x


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> no im on desperate lose last 4 days of fat mode lol.. another 12 miles yesterday and welding on site today bro so should all go towards it. feeling good this morning ... x


Lol, well you do a load more than me to lose fat!!

Out on the bike again later?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Lol, well you do a load more than me to lose fat!!
> 
> Out on the bike again later?


yes mate will be out everyday. and the holiday place we booked has bike hire so guess what will be doing it over there too... x


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> yes mate will be out everyday. and the holiday place we booked has bike hire so guess what will be doing it over there too... x


Sorted then!! And if you get bored you can trade the bike in for a quad lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Well, how boring is time off work lol

Watched Alien again, girls wanted to pmsl

Yes, yes I'm a bad dad lol but they loved it!!

And now they're watching lord of the ring piece!! Proper engrossed in it.

Just about to have a couple of chicken breast


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

R0BR0ID said:


> Well, how boring is time off work lol
> 
> Watched Alien again, girls wanted to pmsl
> 
> ...


Prefer Alien*s* myself, defo in my top 3.

Alien is ok though


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

just smashed half roast chicken yummm .. and been in a muddy hole for a hour and half 2 metres deep lifting fcukin reamers and drill heads in and out ...


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> just smashed half roast chicken yummm .. and been in a muddy hole for a hour and half 2 metres deep lifting fcukin reamers and drill heads in and out ...


That's shoulders done then!! Lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> That's shoulders done then!! Lol


and back lol. you know when you have a little twinge coming on all day and its going to take a fcukin sneeze or something stupid to pull a muscle thats how i have felt all day...


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> and back lol. you know when you have a little twinge coming on all day and its going to take a fcukin sneeze or something stupid to pull a muscle thats how i have felt all day...


Pmsl! Such a brittle beast


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Pmsl! Such a brittle beast


lol you just its gonna happen lol... fcukin elbow is killing today too. w4nky fcukin thing...


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> lol you just its gonna happen lol... fcukin elbow is killing today too. w4nky fcukin thing...


Old age


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha!!

This forum, makes me pi55, do a thread.... Kinda like a public notice.... Makes a measly 25 posts and it gets closed 

Funny given the amount of sh1t that gets through and stays open 

Any who, best keep quiet - eyes and ears everywhere :lol:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

I did get informed of the 'issue' in the end


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> I did get informed of the 'issue' in the end


Ssshh.

I haven't told anyone.......

So a mod must have told you lol

Hehehehe.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning!

Sweet FA planned for today, probably just take ladies out to some play place for a couple of hours.

Surprisingly I'm eating well lol

Only had one tub of B&J's this week


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Morning!
> 
> Sweet FA planned for today, probably just take ladies out to some play place for a couple of hours.
> 
> ...


You and your BJ's....


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> You and your BJ's....


One of my favourite past times


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

morning quim licker x


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> morning quim licker x


Good morning squire


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Well, started a clear out of sh1te and get some bits together what I want to keep.

Just threw about 1,000 pins, syringes and wipes away lol.

Missing 1 vial of TT400 though - I suspect my mum with her 5 o'clock shadow 

But have about 1ml of TT400 and 8ml of Tren E lol.

If any fecker knows of a use for this, tell me 

Haven't been to the gym for 8 days and tbh I haven't missed it, never mind.

Still eaten quite well though, plenty of chicken and mince, odd snack of something sugary but nothing major.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Well, started a clear out of sh1te and get some bits together what I want to keep.
> 
> Just threw about 1,000 pins, syringes and wipes away lol.
> 
> ...


cant believe you have thrown pins away . you got any barrels left bro ??? i have some 5 ml barrels here now pmsl ... like fcukin turkey basters !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Well, started a clear out of sh1te and get some bits together what I want to keep.
> 
> Just threw about 1,000 pins, syringes and wipes away lol.
> 
> ...


You total bummer


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> cant believe you have thrown pins away . you got any barrels left bro ??? i have some 5 ml barrels here now pmsl ... like fcukin turkey basters !!!


All gone lol. If I come across any, they're yours 

5ml ones look HUGE, had some quality ones where the pins threaded in. Nice for 2ml test, 2ml mast and 1ml tren lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

After not feeling like 'gym-ing' it yesterday, I feel the need to now!

Missus said last night I'm stupid for throwing away what I've done because of work - reckons she'll drag me to the gym lol!

We'll see.

Anywho, whipped the blender out earlier for a shake;

100g MP Oats

120g BBW Choc Whey

50g Dextrose (just wanted it sweet lol)

5g Superfood XS

5g Creatine

500ml FF Milk

50g PB

'Twas well nice!

Got a few chicken breast for lunch and dinner and some bacon that needs eating up lol

I'm hoping to get to the gym Monday afternoon, chest and back


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

She's right! Get back to the gym and start making it a part of your life again!

Slacker  x


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Sounds like a good woman. If she'll do your jabs too then she's a keeper!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Sounds like a good woman. If she'll do your jabs too then she's a keeper!


I need to do this! Volunteer me a lat!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> She's right! Get back to the gym and start making it a part of your life again!
> 
> Slacker  x


I know she's right lol

Damn women always knowing best  x


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Sounds like a good woman. If she'll do your jabs too then she's a keeper!


Certainly is, jabs are a no go lol

Especially after I've just spent £1300 at Next!! 5 weeks sofa-less, that's gonna do my head in pmsl


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> I need to do this! Volunteer me a lat!


Jab IB, he must have plenty of Lat the bloody monster! x


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

R0BR0ID said:


> Jab IB, he must have plenty of Lat the bloody monster! x


Lol funnily enough I already asked him  x


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Lol funnily enough I already asked him  x


And.....

Don't tell me he won't


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Nom, nom, nom!!

Chicken, wrapped in bacon, covered in melted cheese and BBQ sauce 

Oh, and some cous cous..... And a desert :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

u on gear yet? :rolleye:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> u on gear yet? :rolleye:


Yep, 1g test prop ew, 600mg tren ace , 200mg winney ed


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

R0BR0ID said:


> Yep, 1g test prop ew, 600mg tren ace , 200mg winney ed


Btw.... This is a joke before anyone pats me on the back lol


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Btw.... This is a joke before anyone pats me on the back lol


Negged


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Btw.... This is a joke before anyone pats me on the back lol


dislike :nono:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Well, I should get my ar5e to the gym.... But I have too much to do lol.

I'll defo try and I will take my gym gear with me today.

Yesterday I slept all afternoon, woke up at 8pm then in bed at 10pm - pooped!

Went TV shopping yesterday, too much choice lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chest!

Incline DB Press

15x22kg

12x26kg

10x30kg

15x10kg

Pec Fly Macine

15x35kg

12x49kg

10x63kg

20x21kg

Hammer Strength Flat Chest Press

15x30kg

12x50kg

10x60kg

10x30kg

Pretty fooked, but pump was good 

Cable Flys

High Pulley

10x20kg

10x25kg

Mid Pulley

10x20kg

10x25kg

Low Pulley

10x20kg

10x25kg

Rope Pull Down - Blast Tris 

15x30kg

12x40kg

10x50kg

20x15kg

PUMPED   

Necked a shake and that's me done! Couple of Tuna steaks for tea with some risotto 

Oh, fecking work...... Get a call.... 'Rob, can you cover Ireland and Northern Ireland starting next monday' .

Wtf!! Talk about drop of a hat!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Chest!
> 
> Incline DB Press
> 
> ...


Lovely session mate, looking good in your avi too! Making good progress!

Have fun in Ireland lmao


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Lovely session mate, looking good in your avi too! Making good progress!
> 
> Have fun in Ireland lmao


Lol, nearly 2 weeks off.... I'll be in pain 

Grrr, Ireland... Trying my best to dodge it!!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Lol, nearly 2 weeks off.... I'll be in pain
> 
> Grrr, Ireland... Trying my best to dodge it!!


Nice session mate. Ireland!?!? Pmsl do they even have what you do over there?? Lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Nice session mate. Ireland!?!? Pmsl do they even have what you do over there?? Lol


Thanks mate.

Pmsl, probably still on dial up !! Lol.

Apparently there's a need me - manager blowing smoke up my ar5e!!

Saying they want me over anyone else..... yeah right, you've seen a mug who you think has no life pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> Pmsl, probably still on dial up !! Lol.
> 
> ...


Well make sure they bump the cash up too and see how it goes.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Well make sure they bump the cash up too and see how it goes.


Aye, asked them this, not much joy! Kants.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Where will you be based in Ireland mate? How long for?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Where will you be based in Ireland mate? How long for?


Dodged it 

Was going to be 1 visit each week, early start, late finish!

Not happening.

Gave the whole 'this isn't cost effective, it will hinder my performance with lack of rest' pmsl. It worked :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Dodged it
> 
> Was going to be 1 visit each week, early start, late finish!
> 
> ...


Lazy kant 

That's good though mate, travelling like that fvcks me up for a day or two even in the same time zone as the days are so long.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Lazy kant
> 
> That's good though mate, travelling like that fvcks me up for a day or two even in the same time zone as the days are so long.


I'm the same mate, does me in!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

What a mental last day and half! Moved in, pretty much sorted 

Just need a few odds and sods and I'm there.

Oh, hopefully back in the gym tuesday!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

My butcher is a legend!

2kg Chicken Breast

1kg Peri Peri Marinated Chicken Breast

1kg Thai Marinated

1kg Chinese Marinated

All bagged separately too 

£25  

Still spent another £35 on top though lol

En route to pick my little ladies up, first time they'll see new house! Can't wait


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> My butcher is a legend!
> 
> 2kg Chicken Breast
> 
> ...


Does he deliver?!!? That's a great deal.

Have a good day mate.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Does he deliver?!!? That's a great deal.
> 
> Have a good day mate.


You wish he did lol.

Thanks Benjamin, will do


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Last day off today and back to work tomorrow 

House is pretty much there, just a few bit that we need, but they can wait!

Packed gym bag in the car, so off to do some cardio and abs later - just to get back into it.

Then back on the weights later this week


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Last day off today and back to work tomorrow
> 
> House is pretty much there, just a few bit that we need, but they can wait!
> 
> ...


Glad you're sticking with it mate!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Glad you're sticking with it mate!


Missus is joining me today, so that's helping lol

But yeah, I'll try my best to stick at it


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm glad you've seen sense and stopped talking like a crazy person about quitting the gym.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Well, get to the gym after calling them last week to say I'll carry on..... BIG SIGN..... Gym shuts down last day of September!!

Another Fitness First closing down, company is going down the pan.

I kid not, must of been 100 members there last night, can't see how they make a loss. But guessing they do along the line somewhere!

Anywho, got BF done after cardio, 12%. So but 1% on since blast ended in April 

Last night did;

10 mins Treadmill

10 mins Bike

10 mins Rowing

10 mins Treadmill

Then some weighted ab work.

Done!

Time to find a new gym pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Well, get to the gym after calling them last week to say I'll carry on..... BIG SIGN..... Gym shuts down last day of September!!
> 
> Another Fitness First closing down, company is going down the pan.
> 
> ...


Nice one slim. Get to a man's gym now!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Been a bit [email protected] at updating lately lol

Had 2 sessions this week 

2nd one was chest and back but was cut short thanks to work!!

Still been eating really well, loving the chicken my butcher marinated for me. Really nice stuff!

Got my ladies this weekend, taking them to school tomorrow then I'll go through to the gym and hopefully fcuk myself up!

On a plus note with my gym closing down its reopening a few weeks later as a 24/7 place! And its only £11 each month!

Totally out of whey, I have a few scoops of oats, dextrose and creatine lol

Ended up throwing test and tren in the bin - never mind!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Been a bit [email protected] at updating lately lol
> 
> Had 2 sessions this week
> 
> ...


Mate if that is the case me and you will be joining that place and getting some sessions in, if thats true 24/7 thats going to help me out no end.. also at £11 per month its fcuk all to run at side of my other gym membership X

hope your ok mate just messaged you on phone ignorant cnut lol ..


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> Mate if that is the case me and you will be joining that place and getting some sessions in, if thats true 24/7 thats going to help me out no end.. also at £11 per month its fcuk all to run at side of my other gym membership X
> 
> hope your ok mate just messaged you on phone ignorant cnut lol ..


Yeah that's all well and good but you seem to have missed the part where the silly skinny cnut said he threw test in the bin?!?! Fvck the tren that's the best place for it but lovely test!

You've changed Robert


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> Mate if that is the case me and you will be joining that place and getting some sessions in, if thats true 24/7 thats going to help me out no end.. also at £11 per month its fcuk all to run at side of my other gym membership X
> 
> hope your ok mate just messaged you on phone ignorant cnut lol ..


Aye, 100% 24/7.

No PT's apparently, just scan in and away you go!

Defo worth a few £


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah that's all well and good but you seem to have missed the part where the silly skinny cnut said he threw test in the bin?!?! Fvck the tren that's the best place for it but lovely test!
> 
> You've changed Robert


Pmsl! it didn't feel right throwing it away..... But, that's life 

Someone is kindly sending me 50 of their self capped winny lol so I'll keep them to one side


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah that's all well and good but you seem to have missed the part where the silly skinny cnut said he threw test in the bin?!?! Fvck the tren that's the best place for it but lovely test!
> 
> You've changed Robert


already text him especially to call him a cnut for that mate ....lol....!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Upper Body Session

Cable Press - Just as a warm up

10x20kg - High Pulley

10x20kg - Mid Pulley

10x20kg - Low Pulley

Seated Row

10x35kg

10x49kg

10x63kg

Side Lateral Raises - Machine

15x25kg

12x35kg

10x45kg

20x20kg

Shoulder Press - DB's

15x20kg

12x24kg

8x26kg

10x10kg

Wide Grip Pull Downs

10x42kg

10x49kg

8x63kg

Flat Bench Press

10x30kg

10x50kg

10x70kg

15x30kg

Tricep Rope Pull Downs

15x30kg

15x40kg

15x50kg

Bicep Rope Curls - Same as Hammer Curls

10x20kg

10x30kg

10x40kg

Weighted Ab Crunch Machine

15x30kg

15x40kg

15x50kg

15x60kg

15x40kg

15x30kg

10x20kg

Done!

Foooooooooked! Weighed in at 13st 2lb today. So lost over 1st since coming off and with very little training.

All through the session I had a partner.... Via text - Flinty


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Good session mate, loads of work there


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Good session mate, loads of work there


Aye, felt I needed to hit multiple muscle groups to get it out my system lol

Back to single next time and hopefully shift more weight


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Aye, felt I needed to hit multiple muscle groups to get it out my system lol
> 
> Back to single next time and hopefully shift more weight


Good plan. I've shifted my training around a bit and.its tough adjusting to it.

Tomorrow is

Bench

Ohp

Dips

Chins

DB rows

Curls

Core

Ha! Feel knackered reading it!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Good plan. I've shifted my training around a bit and.its tough adjusting to it.
> 
> Tomorrow is
> 
> ...


seems like a fcukin lot to me bro. not suprised your losing weight. why dont you just do a zumba class with a bit of bodypump lol..


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Good plan. I've shifted my training around a bit and.its tough adjusting to it.
> 
> Tomorrow is
> 
> ...


Lol, you'll be knackered when you've done it!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> seems like a fcukin lot to me bro. not suprised your losing weight. why dont you just do a zumba class with a bit of bodypump lol..


Haha it is but only bench, ohp and dips are at full weights. The rest is at 80% of the last sessions max weights.

The second upper session It's reversed


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> seems like a fcukin lot to me bro. not suprised your losing weight. why dont you just do a zumba class with a bit of bodypump lol..


Hmmmm, this Zumba you speak of :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Anything going on in here then?? No, ok ill close the door on my way out


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Anything going on in here then?? No, ok ill close the door on my way out


Lol, been a busy bee .

But your right, nothing is happening lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Well, this lazy mofo is hitting the gym today 

Back and Chest!

Had a huge breakfast to fuel me;

Muesli

Green Tea

Chicken breast with a little cheese and a load of jalapenos 

I'll update how it went


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

dont keel over and die on us ya lazy cnut lol x


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Hopefully the Sat nav will remember the way to the gym for you


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Hopefully the Sat nav will remember the way to the gym for you


tw4t nav more like. i bet he cant fcukin lift the pink db`s he worked up to off the rack nowadays lol.. weak cnut..


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Slags :lol:

I have a car service, just happens to be within walking distance of the gym


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Session done, gym was empty 

Not going to go into detail , 34's for 8 on incline, 91kg on lat pull down and close grip low pulley row.

Felt really strong ( for me anyway ) lol.

Just got home, had another chicken breast and some banana bread the missus made yesterday 

Sirloin for dinner, nom , nom, nom !!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Gotta love doms 

Shoulders are wrecked from yesterday and I'll go again today for a blast on the wheels !!

New car coming today, hopefully an A3


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

posh cnut lol.. glad your feeling the doms dude...


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Gotta love doms
> 
> Shoulders are wrecked from yesterday and I'll go again today for a blast on the wheels !!
> 
> New car coming today, hopefully an A3


A freebie one from work? Lucky sod


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> posh cnut lol.. glad your feeling the doms dude...


Mate I'm loving the doms. Helps me realise what I've been missing out on!

Spoke to some of the soon to be ex-employees at FF yesterday and it's going to be 2 floors when it re-opens !!



Ginger Ben said:


> A freebie one from work? Lucky sod


Of course lol. Well, tax man rapes me!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Update pic.










Skinny fat


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Not sure about the fat part, skinny yeah, fat no


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

whats ur tattoos say slimfat?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Not sure about the fat part, skinny yeah, fat no


I see fat bro 



Fatstuff said:


> whats ur tattoos say slimfat?


Kids names...... pi55 poor tbh. So being scraped and changed lol.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Butcher's raided!

5kg chicken

1kg diced beef

4 Sirloins

1lb Sausages

1lb Bacon

Beef Joint

Gamon Joint

1lb Pork Chops

Some Lamb Pinwheels - well nice!

That'll do for the month


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Mate you dont actually look like you have lost much at all to be fair, perhaps not as hard as you were a couple of months ago but in all fairness you have kept pretty much your gains IMO .... well done bro !!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> Mate you dont actually look like you have lost much at all to be fair, perhaps not as hard as you were a couple of months ago but in all fairness you have kept pretty much your gains IMO .... well done bro !!!


Thanks big guy!

I'm slowly finding my feet again, defo can't wait for new gym to open!

May have to swing into yours whilst mine is closed


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Pig out time......

Large pizza with pepperoni galore and a chicken breast is getting chopped up onto it!

Nom, Nom, Nom!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

you filthy cnut dont you know where all on fcukin strict diets lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> you filthy cnut dont you know where all on fcukin strict diets lol


Sorry bro. Was majority protein if that helps.... lol :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Well..... [email protected] work today!!

Breakfast;

4 bacon

4 eggs - scrambled

Rocket fuel too lol.

Prepped my food for the day 

But..... didn't get to eat it 

So didn't eat till 5.30!! No lunch, nothing since breakfast.

Also wanted to knock off early to get my last session in at gym before it shuts tomorrow... . Didn't happen!!

Dinner was;

Sirloin sweet mash with peppercorn sauce.

Then made some flapjacks, just rammed with oats and dried fruits.

Also made some soup, vine tomatoes, rd peppers, garlic and red onion. Roasted, blitzed then added in lea and perrins and stock! Blooming lovely.

Flasking it up Monday lol.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

By rocket fuel do you mean the coffee? I bought that a while ago and it has to be the worst thing I've ever tasted! I don't like coffee much anyway but that stuff is vile!

I'm glad to see you're still training mate and you're over your little wobble. You might of mentioned in the last couple of pages but I'm being lazy, are you still off the gear? If so you got a course planned for anytime soon?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> By rocket fuel do you mean the coffee? I bought that a while ago and it has to be the worst thing I've ever tasted! I don't like coffee much anyway but that stuff is vile!
> 
> I'm glad to see you're still training mate and you're over your little wobble. You might of mentioned in the last couple of pages but I'm being lazy, are you still off the gear? If so you got a course planned for anytime soon?


Lol. That's the stuff! Not too nice, but certainly kick starts a day 

Well, I have some winny and I'm getting some tren elite. Just to lean up and regain some strength!!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

What's tren elite? Is it a PH?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> What's tren elite? Is it a PH?


Certainly is mate 

Hardcore, I know !!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

R0BR0ID said:


> Certainly is mate
> 
> Hardcore, I know !!


Haha winny and a PH! Why not just use some test with the winny?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Haha winny and a PH! Why not just use some test with the winny?


Jabbing.... not a fan anymore lol


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

R0BR0ID said:


> Jabbing.... not a fan anymore lol


How come you sh1thouse?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> How come you sh1thouse?


Couple of reasons really lol

No plan to get jabbing soon though.


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> How come you sh1thouse?


He's fed up of having pricks inserted into his bum


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

luther1 said:


> He's fed up of having pricks inserted into his bum


Always space for a little one


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

luther1 said:


> He's fed up of having pricks inserted into his bum


He's not though is he, little slut loves it


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Pussy


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Yes I'm a pussy lol.

Just brought an iPad, first one I had got destroyed by the girls pmsl.

Second time lucky


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Home made ciabatta's 

Gonna dip those buggers in the soup made yesterday 

Just made some fudge too lol.

Peanut butter fudge though


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Hey man, hope your well.

Not popped in for a while.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Home made ciabatta's
> 
> Gonna dip those buggers in the soup made yesterday
> 
> ...


Ffs blobert, fudge!!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Milky said:


> Hey man, hope your well.
> 
> Not popped in for a while.


Evening mate! Really well thanks.

Lost yours and Dave's numbers!



Ginger Ben said:


> Ffs blobert, fudge!!!


Lol. My bad, I'll send you some


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

R0BR0ID said:


> Evening mate! Really well thanks.
> 
> Lost yours and Dave's numbers!
> 
> Lol. My bad, I'll send you some


just texted you mate.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning!!

I feel lost with no gym membership 

Think I'm going to have a look later on today for something temporary that's close to home.

Home made soup worked wonders...... on making me sh1t lol.

Some awesome farts too.

Feeling really well for it though lol.

Lunch I Cooked off a chicken breast smothered in jalapeno sauce this morning, roll on!

Just got a tortilla to bang it in.

Some Ribs for dInner, full rack!

Really going to cut through carbs until I find somewhere. So protein heavy diet atm.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Peanut butter fudge..










Ciabatta's



















Damn carbs pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

And I quote....



R0BR0ID said:


> Really going to cut through carbs until I find somewhere. So protein heavy diet atm.





R0BR0ID said:


> Peanut butter fudge..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pmsl


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> And I quote....
> 
> Pmsl


Lol. That's my point!

Got missus to take the fudge into her office . That will help!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Lol. That's my point!
> 
> Got missus to take the fudge into her office . That will help!


Lol yeah that'll help, I love the stuff but would never male it as I'd eat the whole tray until I puked


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol yeah that'll help, I love the stuff but would never male it as I'd eat the whole tray until I puked


It is amazing!! But extremely rich lol.

Good news.......

I'm going with Flinty to see Big Bear on Saturday 

Yay!!!!


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Do you pack the fudge yourself rob?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> It is amazing!! But extremely rich lol.
> 
> Good news.......
> 
> ...


cant wait bro. and where going through shoulders just so you know x


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

luther1 said:


> Do you pack the fudge yourself rob?


Oh yeah mate. Like to really cram as much as I can in  x


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> cant wait bro. and where going through shoulders just so you know x


Oh the joys lol.

Can't wait tbh. Get time see you and get to see BB in the same day!! God I'll feel so bloody tiny pmsl


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Oh yeah mate. Like to really cram as much as I can in  x


when you smile is it all over your teeth pmsl..


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Oh the joys lol.
> 
> Can't wait tbh. Get time see you and get to see BB in the same day!! God I'll feel so bloody tiny pmsl


dont worry bro its not just you that feels small every cnut is small stood at side of him lol..


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> when you smile is it all over your teeth pmsl..


We still on about fudge ??!! Pmsl


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> dont worry bro its not just you that feels small every cnut is small stood at side of him lol..


Good lol.

Send me a pic of the bugger


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> We still on about fudge ??!! Pmsl


yes lol.. now go and get my stuff posted so i can have my balls back x


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> yes lol.. now go and get my stuff posted so i can have my balls back x


I'm on it 

I'm just in meadowhall at the moment, home soon and I'll bang it in the post


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

You getting some help from BB too roblet or just going for a session?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> You getting some help from BB too roblet or just going for a session?


I'm going to be a noisy c.unt lol.

Flinty has said I am to join in - wish me luck!

Might preload with winny pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Got any of that halo left?? Lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Got any of that halo left?? Lol


Nope. Over rated anyway :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Jeez I've let this slip a little.

Starting a PH log for Anabolic Addictions soon so that'll take over this 

Made some bread last night, wholegrain, seeds galore.

Approx per slice;

5g P

20g C

Forgot fats, but around 1g saturated.



















Well nice smell through through house lol.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Ahhh the smell of freshly cooked bread, yum yum.

Getting a semi thinking about it


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> Ahhh the smell of freshly cooked bread, yum yum.
> 
> Getting a semi thinking about it


Pmsl. Go and nurse that semi elsewhere 

Is amazing though. Was so tempted to bang a load of lurpack on it whilst it was still hot lol


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Pmsl. Go and nurse that semi elsewhere
> 
> Is amazing though. Was so tempted to bang a load of lurpack on it whilst it was still hot lol


Should have done, you're looking a little skinny....


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Should have done, you're looking a little skinny....


Jelly


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Jelly


Nearly lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Nearly lol


Good 

Just had 4 slices of the bread with leak and spud soup 

On another note, got a job offer today 

But not what I wanted.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Good
> 
> Just had 4 slices of the bread with leak and spud soup
> 
> ...


Nice to be in demand though, can you stall it while you look for a better job?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Nice to be in demand though, can you stall it while you look for a better job?


Yeah defo mate. Didn't even apply lol.

Yeah that's the plan mate, aiming higher lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Went out for tea, tapas!!

8 dishes, chicken, chorizo, meat balls, potatoes, wings, omelette, egg and chips lol and a chicken and pepper one 

Plan was tapas then Taken 2...... film was fully booked!! As expected lol.

I shall be a broken man tomorrow, BRING ON THE PAIN!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Went out for tea, tapas!!
> 
> 8 dishes, chicken, chorizo, meat balls, potatoes, wings, omelette, egg and chips lol and a chicken and pepper one
> 
> ...


Enjoy having your shoulders taken apart


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Traps are still a little tight lol.

But all is well!!

Hoping to hit the dbs at home tonight lol.

Had the redundancy consultation meeting yesterday, defo still going at the end of December 

But.... I've got 3 interviews already. I've aimed high, time to get a decent career in place!!

Onwards and upwards!!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Good luck mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Good luck mate


Cheers mate.

Just lined another one up


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Thought I best use this again 

Back in full time sessions soon.........!!

Quick refresh for any new eyes in here, last cycle was cut short;

[email protected]% BF - Set of abs for the ab lovers!

Current Stats;

83kg @ 16% BF - A few abs lol.

Started Oral only cycle yesterday.

30mg ED Tren (pro hormone - same as tren ace)

30mg ED Danabol DS - Blue Hearts

I'll bang some pics up for anyone's [email protected] bank.

Typical diet each day;

Meal 1 - 50g Oats, 60g Whey, 5g Super food XS

Meal 2 - 100g Pasta/Rice 200g Chicken or Beef

Meal 3 - Same as meal 2

Meal 4 - Same as meal 2 or Oats and Whey dependant where I am

Meal 5 - 150g Rice or Potatoes 200-400g Chicken, Mince, Steak or Fish 100g Veggies

That's it.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Forgot measurements;

Chest 43" - BOOM MUTHA FCUKERS 

Biceps 15.5"

Quads 22" - Seriously small , 26" last year.

Calves - 16.5"

See how these shape up in January :lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

start another one bro just lock this one so its still there for info ??


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> start another one bro just lock this one so its still there for info ??


Good shout.

@Milky , could you do the honours mate :beer:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Good shout.
> 
> @Milky , could you do the honours mate :beer:


and get a more positive title bro . your far from SO SO x it undermimes the hard work you had put in !!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

You want me to lock it mate ?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> and get a more positive title bro . your far from SO SO x it undermimes the hard work you had put in !!!


True lol.



Milky said:


> You want me to lock it mate ?


Yes please mate


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

As requested


----------

